# The Darkvoice/La Figaro 332C and 332S Impressions/Discussion Thread



## Raez

Alright, I'm taking the liberty of making a new thread here, as I think we should leave the 3322 thread to die at this point, or at least keep the discussions on the actual 3322.

 AFAIK, some people already have the 332C, but the 332S is not ready because they are still working on the packaging.

 So, those of you that have them, or have questions about them, discuss!

 332s: 






(stolen from another thread) 



 332c: 





 (stolen from Boyier)


----------



## gbacic

how much is shipping on boyier, I can't find info anywhere


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright, I'm taking the liberty of making a new thread here, as I think we should leave the 3322 thread to die at this point, or at least keep the discussions on the actual 3322.

 AFAIK, some people already have the 332C, but the 332S is still being manufactured.

 So, those of you that have them, or have questions about them, discuss!_

 

Good idea. FYI yuking09 is working on the 332S packaging and I was told it would be ready mid Jan.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how much is shipping on boyier, I can't find info anywhere_

 

I think it varies. They quoted me shipping on the 3322 for ~$70.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good idea. FYI yuking09 is working on the 332S packaging and I was told it would be ready mid Jan._

 

Thanks mate. Ahh can't wait to see it. Might be my first purchase of '09. (assuming there isn't too big of a price bump)


----------



## BigTony

I'm waiting until luckyfrogaudio has them up for sale, going to be my '10 purchase


----------



## Gitbags

bigtony, lucky frog is already listing the 332 classic on ebay. About £270 including shipping so shouldn't be much longer for the 332s hopefully.


----------



## Mambosenior

*DV3322*






*332classic*






 The 3322 is $22.00 more than the 332classic on the Boyier site (same shipping). Also, with the 3322 you get an output, an input, and double gain controls. What's the excitement about for the new product? Please enlighten me.


----------



## musicmind

Perhaps the thread title should have the name "La Figaro", since these amps are not being released as Darkvoice.

 Also if I am not mistaken, the first amp pic is the Darvoice 3322, not the La Figaro 332S.

 La Figaro 332S :


----------



## Godkin

Good to see this thread getting under way, though lets not kill off the 3322 thread altogether - there are still some 3322 owners "alive and kicking," you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 3322 and 332S comparisons will be eagerly awaited by me.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps the thread title should have the name "La Figaro", since these amps are not being released as Darkvoice.

 Also if I am not mistaken, the first amp pic is the Darvoice 3322, not the La Figaro 332S.

 La Figaro 332S :




_

 

Oh snap, I grabbed the wrong picture, thanks! I'll also edit the title.


----------



## BigTony

Crumbs .. the 332c or 332s???I do love the 332c looks ... <sigh>


----------



## realmassy

Really interesting amp
 I'm still looking for my first OTL, and this little boy seems to have everything I want: it's cheap, shipped from UK, good looking...good sounding as well? 
 Please post your impressions!


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crumbs .. the 332c or 332s???I do love the 332c looks ... <sigh>_

 

The 332s will be, technically at least, the superior amp.


----------



## BigTony

True, but i'm worried about the width of the amp, i'm tight on space in my listening room.


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mambosenior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*DV3322*






*332classic*





_

 

is it just me or do these look extremely similar inside? I think that the 332s will be a 332c with dual volume and a preamp.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True, but i'm worried about the width of the amp, i'm tight on space in my listening room._

 

Stack it your audio stuff, amp on dac etc. The 332S will be better for high impedance stuff like the hd650/hd600 stuff.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it just me or do these look extremely similar inside? I think that the 332s will be a 332c with dual volume and a preamp._

 

That's a picture of the 3322 and the 332 classic. The 332S is a whole new beast.


----------



## gbacic

The original 332 was great with hd6xx's (from what I hear, I wish I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) so why wouldn't the 332c be good with them as well. It also says on Boyier that it's drive impedance is 32-600 ohms.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The original 332 was great with hd6xx's (from what I hear, I wish I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so why wouldn't the 332c be good with them as well. It also says on Boyier that it's drive impedance is 32-600 ohms._

 

 Quote:


 Originally Posted by yuking09 View Post
 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones

 new 3322(332s) still testing. 
 

Taken from the 3322 thread.


----------



## BigTony

Heat is my worry (yeah with snow outside for the last 10 days!) but my dac gets hot, so i've given it a full shelf and nothing but air on top (runs much cooler now) .. which leaved me with a half rack slot free (9 inches) which is great for the 332c.. 
 The old 332 was great with my hd650's - really perfect match ..


----------



## Menisk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The original 332 was great with hd6xx's (from what I hear, I wish I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so why wouldn't the 332c be good with them as well. It also says on Boyier that it's drive impedance is 32-600 ohms._

 

I've got one with a pair of 600s. Pure freakin' magic.


----------



## Audict123

On another site, I found these pictures of the new Figaro 332s. I hope this will be the final design, it looks gorgeous imo! Yuking, can you tell us which version is the final one?


----------



## ogygia

no pre amp function.......
 input wire pass on a high voltage wire...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not afaid of noise...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 signal and power supply wire cross over as least 2 times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no more vishay mkp output cap...What I guess...the blue vishay 0.47uf is used, but in 3322....it is for driving power amp in preamp function..............not a good stand alone cap for headphone......It seems there is a cap stand up from the top of this amp and parallel with 0.47uf vishay. But what is it? since the output cap is one of the most important part of a amp...hard to be good as 3322's mkp

 there is many spare space...good for DIYer...Good lcuk~


----------



## ogygia

From 3322 thread
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yuking09 kindly PMed me yesterday. This is part of what he wrote:

 Hello Godkin
 The first 332S is produced today
 332S' material
 Tube is two OTK6 m1 ,two 6C19 .
 Potentiometer is made inJapan.
 The output capacitor is made in Japan SH-HPX, capacity is 65UF_

 

What is SH-HPX? put it into google....result is back to headfi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SH-HPX - Google æœå°‹

 what if you put vishay mkp(using in 3322), you gonna found some hifi related links...
vishay mkp - Google æœå°‹




 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor 30uf each channel
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor 40uf each channel

 10uf different have signifcant impovement....? What you guess? For lower impedence, DIY-er put a 470uf for output normally in HK and Taiwan....

 you all can try "solen" and "EC capacitor" in google as well......

 Since I am a chinese , read both simpfied chinese, traditional's and english, what i heard about darkvoice....2 partner broke up. They are one hifi designer and boss. 

 Appearantly, designer own the old name of darkvoice.....the La Figaro's owner is a capitalist, replacing neutrick...cmc... As all hifi designer seperate the power and signal parts......sheilding...spacing....La Figaro try to mix them with new chemistry in his new 3322! rofl


----------



## ogygia

roughly speaking......green is signal part; red is power






 The red arrow is pointing to about 130V dc wire and green for signal






 3322 has a more separate arrangement. and signal wire were sticked to the case...

 Hope this helps for you. 希望幫到你...yuking09

 happy new year to all headfier~


----------



## Godkin

Thanks for you insights, Ogygia. Very interesting.


----------



## gordonshowers

Yes, very interesting, thanks Ogygia.

 I was getting very worried over Christmas because I ordered a 337, just before reading of the split and subsequent QC issues (especially with Lucky Frog Audio).

 Ah well, too late now, I just hope it lives up to my hopes (to pair with my HD600s)......


----------



## Ozer

How much will the 332S cost ? I don't know if I should get 332C or 332S... I like everything on the 332S, except the two volume knobs... I don't know how I should handle that... Isn't it hard to get exactly the same volume in both channels ?? And every time you want increase or decrease the volume, you have to first lower one of them and then take time getting the other channel right too.... I don't know if I can handle that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why couldn't they just make it like the 332C.... 

 About "luckyfrogaudio", will he get this amp ? I've been looking for some place I could buy a tube amp inside Europe for a long time now... It looks like I've found one finally, and a good one ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 EDIT: BTW, when will you be able to buy a 332S ?


----------



## Ozer

Is the La Figaro 332C bad for the HD650 ? You said it's not good with higher impedance headphones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn... I maybe wont like the 332S's two knobs.... Maybe I have to get used to have two....


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the La Figaro 332C bad for the HD650 ? You said it's not good with higher impedance headphones... ._

 

 No, on the contrary. All current Darkvoice & La Figaro models - hence including the 332C - are specifically designed for high impedance phones like your HD650. In your case, it sounds like the 332C with it's single volume control will make you more happy than the 332S.


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, on the contrary. All current Darkvoice & La Figaro models - hence including the 332C - are specifically designed for high impedance phones like your HD650. In your case, it sounds like the 332C with it's single volume control will make you more happy than the 332S._

 

Yeah maybe you're right, but if the 332S is much better then the Classic I will probably go for it instead and learn to use 2 knobs... I can maybe use my volume control on my computer instead and have the 332S in the same volume all the time...


----------



## .Sup

Why does the 1st amp have a volume control for left and right channels separately?


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does the 1st amp have a volume control for left and right channels separately?_

 

That's exactly what I wonder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't see any advantage, unless you hear less with one of your ears....


----------



## Ozer

Sorry for double posting all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before you've posted anything I get new questions I have to get answered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a short question, if you buy the La Figaro 332C from Lucky Frog Audio, you get two NOS tubes with that... You get Svetlana 6S19-V and ECG 5654W. Are these good ? Is it better to buy others ? It looks like you get one of each tube, and they are different types of tubes... I don't know anything about tubes, but don't you have to pair these with exactly the same tubes ? Sorry if I'm totally wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I've already asked about tubes and stuff, and I'm a rookie with tubes... When you change the tubes, do you have to replace the old tubes with tubes that are the same model ? Only change brand.... So this amp uses model 6S19-(V) as power tubes and 5654W as driver tubes ? Please enlighten me if I'm totally wrong.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I don't know if you already know this (and if I should mention it in this thread), but there's pictures of the La Figaro 336 Classic on LuckyFrogAudio, if someone are interested...


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, on the contrary. All current Darkvoice & La Figaro models - hence including the 332C - are specifically designed for high impedance phones like your HD650. In your case, it sounds like the 332C with it's single volume control will make you more happy than the 332S._

 

 Quote:


 Originally Posted by yuking09 View Post
 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones

 new 3322(332s) still testing. 
 

Also, Not to long ago I emailed yuking09 to get some more conformation asking if the 332S was better for high impedance than the 332C and he simply answered "yes"

 IMO, go with the 332S and get used it's design (FYI volume selection should not be too hard because it has markings around the knobs)


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's exactly what I wonder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see any advantage, unless you hear less with one of your ears...._

 

Greater precision in L/R channel level matching which is a better way to balance a recording than employing a single stereo pot and an additional balance pot (with the SQ penalty it will bring). I much prefer dual mono control and I wish it was used more often. Many audiophiles feel some form of control WRT level _and_ balance is a necessary thing. Not all recordings are well balanced and not everyone hears equally well with both ears...we all have a little imbalance in that fashion. Having the ability to adjust that balance is a good thing IMO.

 I often find myself wishing I had a balance control on my ref rig but I also abhor adding something I know will degrade the signal quality level. The only way around that is to use dual mono volume controls of the highest quality (for ref gear) and ones good enough for budget gear. Of course this is just my take on the matter...YMMV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Greater precision in L/R channel level matching which is a better way to balance a recording than employing a single stereo pot and an additional balance pot (with the SQ penalty it will bring). I much prefer dual mono control and I wish it was used more often. Many audiophiles feel some form of control WRT level and balance is a necessary thing. Not all recordings are well balanced and not everyone hears equally well with both ears...we all have a little imbalance in that fashion. Having the ability to adjust that balance is a good thing IMO.

 I often find myself wishing I had a balance control on my ref rig but I also abhor adding something I know will degrade the signal quality level. The only way around that is to use dual mono volume controls of the highest quality (for ref gear) and ones good enough for budget gear. Of course this is just my take on the matter...YMMV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

Yeah you're probably right... But I still prefer one knob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow I will decide when I get the price for the 332S...


----------



## gbacic

Off topic (sort of)
 on the old 332, how was the preamp turned on? do you just take out the headphones and then it goes to preamp?


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Off topic (sort of)
 on the old 332, how was the preamp turned on? do you just take out the headphones and then it goes to preamp?_

 

it should work at the same time....no on off...


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Off topic (sort of)
 on the old 332, how was the preamp turned on? do you just take out the headphones and then it goes to preamp?_

 

The preamp is always on, just hook up your cables and your good to go.
 To be honest, I wasn't so taken with the preamp on the 332.


----------



## Ozer

For those of you that wait for Lucky Audio Frog to start selling 332S...

 I've asked him in an email, and he answered that if he doesn't think 332S sounds better than 332C, he won't sell it... I don't know if it should sound much better or just a little better though...


----------



## bangdebang

Hey guys,

 so where can you order thoses amps?

 Boyers seems down


----------



## Ozer

Do anyone know if you get a power cord cable with the 332C ?? I doubt it, but I don't wanna buy a cable if you get one with the amp...


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The preamp is always on, just hook up your cables and your good to go.
 To be honest, I wasn't so taken with the preamp on the 332._

 

hmm, I'll just make a switch from my compass to speakers/amp if I get it.


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do anyone know if you get a power cord cable with the 332C ?? I doubt it, but I don't wanna buy a cable if you get one with the amp..._

 

I don't know if it helps, but my Darkvoice 337 came with the power cords.

 They have a strange plug on the end that I don't recognise though. Looked end on they are like =· where I presume the round connector is earth.


----------



## Ozer

I've posted this in the DV332 thread... I forgot about this thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So sorry for two posts...

 I will be buying the La Figaro 332C soon, and now I have some questions about tubes.... 

 I will get two pairs of tubes with the amp, (not the stock ones..). I will get one pair of "NOS Svetlana 6S19-V" power tubes (I think they will be good), and then I get one pair of "NOS Philips ECG 5654W" driver tubes... 

 Are the driver tubes good ? And I know different tubes are good at different types of music and stuff... So, are these good if you listen to rock music, like for example music from the band "Kings Of Leon" ? Or should I get others for that ? I don't like it when the highs are harsh...

 It would be great if you could link to where I can buy the tubes you advice about (if you do..). It would be great if it was in Europe (even better in Sweden), but it doesn't have to...


----------



## Ozer

NVM my previous post (Godkin answered)...

 I was just wondering if anyone has bought a La Figaro amp yet ? i really wanna know how it compares to the Darkvoice amps....


----------



## Audict123

I just ordered a 332s from Yuking09 today. They expect to have the first batch of these amps put together by the 10th. But I don't have a Darkvoice to compare it with. I doubt there will be anyone who invests in both a Darkvoice 3322 and a Figaro 332s (or 332c and 332 classic) just for the sake of directly comparing these '2 egg twins' from both brands.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered a 332s from Yuking09 today. They expect to have the first batch of these amps put together by the 10th. But I don't have a Darkvoice to compare it with. I doubt there will be anyone who invests in both a Darkvoice 3322 and a Figaro 332s (or 332c and 332 classic) just for the sake of directly comparing these '2 egg twins' from both brands._

 

That's strange, I was told a while ago the amps are ready. They just need until mid January to finish the packaging. Yesterday I saw boyier was selling them already so I sent them an email. I have yet to hear back from him


----------



## Audict123

Perhaps they meant that the total production *including* packaging will take until the tenth. Whatever, I'm really eager to get my 332s!


----------



## Nachkebia

I wonder how 332C compares to Little dot mk IV....


----------



## Ozer

It would be great if someone made a review of one of the La Figaro amps... Or even all amps and compare.... It would be even better if the person has owned/heard the Darkvoice amps, so he can compare between those too...


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be great if someone made a review of one of the La Figaro amps... Or even all amps and compare.... It would be even better if the person has owned/heard the Darkvoice amps, so he can compare between those too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've sold my 336i already to a member for funds towards this amp but I still remember the feel of it, and would be happy to do a small review comparing the two. Look's like I'll have to get a better source too, this amp deserves one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or so I hope)


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sold my 336i already to a member for funds towards this amp but I still remember the feel of it, and would be happy to do a small review comparing the two. Look's like I'll have to get a better source too, this amp deserves one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or so I hope)_

 

That's good ! 

 I will be getting a new DAC for this amp too... I've asked about it in the source section on this forum, but I haven't gotten an answer yet... Can someone give a tip for a DAC ? Maximum budget, 400$... It most have an optical input.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's good ! 

 I will be getting a new DAC for this amp too... I've asked about it in the source section on this forum, but I haven't gotten an answer yet... Can someone give a tip for a DAC ? Maximum budget, 400$... It most have an optical input._

 

Dacmagic, I like mine alot. It's easily one of the most recommended dac around this price range on this forum.


 Edit: I remember seeing some in the buy and sell section for around $350 or so.


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dacmagic, I like mine alot. It's easily one of the most recommended dac around this price range on this forum.


 Edit: I remember seeing some in the buy and sell section for around $350 or so._

 

Thanks !

 Yeah I think I will go with the Dacmagic... I've heard a lot about it, plus I can get it from a local dealer here in Sweden....


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks !

 Yeah I think I will go with the Dacmagic... I've heard a lot about it, plus I can get it from a local dealer here in Sweden...._

 

I'd go with the Audio-GD DAC19MK3. Most everybody that has compared it with the DacMagic says it blows it out of the water.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd go with the Audio-GD DAC19MK3. Most everybody that has compared it with the DacMagic says it blows it out of the water._

 

Alot of posters here like this dac alot, it's what I will be upgrading to, but does not help the op who has a budget of $400.


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd go with the Audio-GD DAC19MK3. Most everybody that has compared it with the DacMagic says it blows it out of the water._

 

Yeah maybe... But I will not buy the DAC at the moment anyways, I have to save some money first... I will be reading more about DACs... But don't wanna buy outside EU... Import duties are insane... (Especially here in Sweden), and I can't buy Audio-gd here... But I can get Dacmagic by a local dealer... Plus if something is wrong with it, I don't have to send all way back to Asia...


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alot of posters here like this dac alot, it's what I will be upgrading to, but does not help the op who has a budget of $400._

 

The price of the DAC is $430, so he could get it used for much less.


----------



## Nachkebia

I am using my iBasso D10 as dac and I am loving it. optical from macs and ps3, very portable, works as great portable amp too....

*Raez* how do you like your HifiMan HE-5?


----------



## deltaspirit

I dunno, I'm seeing it for $480. But for $430 or less used, it is a great choice for of that is your budget.

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nachkebia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using my iBasso D10 as dac and I am loving it. optical from macs and ps3, very portable, works as great portable amp too....

*Raez* how do you like your HifiMan HE-5?_

 

Sorry, just read this thread again.

 I don't see myself ever buying another full-size headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe the DT880s if I ever need closed cans.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered a 332s from Yuking09 today. They expect to have the first batch of these amps put together by the 10th. But I don't have a Darkvoice to compare it with. I doubt there will be anyone who invests in both a Darkvoice 3322 and a Figaro 332s (or 332c and 332 classic) just for the sake of directly comparing these '2 egg twins' from both brands._

 

Arie, i own the darkvoice 3322 and live close to Rotterdam. maybe we can organize a meet and great for comparing both amps once you've finnished your burn in period. also i can probably help you in getting various tubes for your amp. we can provide usefull information for this forum.

 PM me if you are interested.

 Julian


----------



## Ozer

Has anyone bought a La Figaro amp yet ? I want to hear some impressions...


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone bought a La Figaro amp yet ? I want to hear some impressions..._

 

I'm ready to order, just waiting to hear back from yuking09.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm ready to order, just waiting to hear back from yuking09._

 

Same for me!


----------



## Just Julian

i have NOS pairs of tubes for sale for the darkvoice and lafigaro products (332 3322 332c 332s). Let me know if you are interested:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...3/#post6314818


----------



## deltaspirit

I went ahead and ordered a 332S, what sort of tubes can and does this amp use?


----------



## deltaspirit

Hope you guys have no forgotten about this thread. Just an update, my 332S is on it's way and I should have it in a couple of days, expect a small overview the day it get's here and a small review a bit later. I also found out some info

 The black 332S was a pre production model so all the 332S's for sale will be silver.


----------



## BigTony

Can't wait for this to be available in the UK!


----------



## Godkin

JustJulian is autioning off a lot of tubes for the 332S - some superb ones there, Deltaspirit, so order some of them.

 The large rectifing tubes, order the Soviet made 6S19P or the ruggedised 6S19P-B, made by both the SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK plants.

 The stock signal tubes are Chinese 6J1s. Russian versions of this tube are the 6J1P and 6J1P-EV. Western versions include: the EF95, M8100, CV4010, 6AK5, 6AK5W, 5654, 403A and 403B.


----------



## gbacic

Is there supposed to be some hum in the background on the original 332? If not, how do I get rid of it?

 but god these things sound good


----------



## BigTony

There was never any hummmm on my 332, dark background.
 I just hope the new version lives up to expectation - my Jade with pseduo-balanced hd650 does sound awesome - but my DV332 did have the edge in 3D soundstage - never had the same 'goosebump' moments with any other amp (except one i can't mention here!).


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there supposed to be some hum in the background on the original 332? If not, how do I get rid of it?_

 

Are you using new tubes?

 I had a little hum on my new 337 but after a few hours it completely disappeared. I put it down to the new tubes "settling in", as others here had previously suggested.


----------



## Godkin

There should be no hum. First thing to check are the tubes. If you're still running stock, then change the original tubes: they're Chinese and very unreliable. If you've just changed the tubes, there could be some hum as the new tubes burn in, but if that continues you may have a faulty tube. If you're getting hum in a particular channel, for instance the left channel, swap the tubes around and if the hum moves to the right channel then you know you've a faulty tube.


----------



## CQ DX

I would purchase a 332 to be used mostly as a cost effective tubed preamp. Does this model HAVE preamp outputs? Otherwise, I must go with an LD MKIV. Thank you!


----------



## BigTony

The DV 332 has preamp out.


----------



## gbacic

The preamp is really bad though, I tried it today and there was no bass whatsoever.


----------



## deltaspirit

My 332S came in this afternoon and after a tube issue (I broke one of the stock tubes) I shoved some 6Ak5 tubes in. The bass is there but the mid's are equally pronounced along with the high's. Everything seems so balanced and detailed. The amp itself looks amazing with it's silver body with grey accent's it goes along with hd650's perfectly.

 edit: a couple of more things to add

 -little bit of tube hum or elteast I think? it's not effected by the volume.
 -runs cooler then my 336i


----------



## Ozer

I've got my La Figaro 332C today ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This as an awesome amp ! It sounds amazing, and when I've burned it in some more it will sound even better....

 One thing I have learned is that you never should touch the amp (except the volume knob) It's VERY hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Already burned my self some times now... The whole amp is like a heatsink... 

 I have a question... I've heard a lot of people talking good about the Ericsson LM 403b tubes, I don't like too bright or harsh sound... Are those bright ?? I like the sound signature of the tubes I use now (Philips ECG NOS 5654W), but everybody says that LM 403b is the best tube they have heard...


----------



## BigTony

ouch, the 332C is too hot to touch. My old DC332 was warm/hot - butt you couldd touch the chassis without fear of burnin!


----------



## Godkin

Congrats, Deltaspirit and Ozer on your new amps. A blow by blow account of the burning in process would be great. The old DV 3322 sound terrible out of the box and needed about 100hrs or so before it sounded anyway decent.

 Some pics would be nice also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 403Bs have exceptional clarity, but they can sound just a tad bass light. In the wrong set-up they could sound bright, but with the right set-up it's heaven on earth.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats, Deltaspirit and Ozer on your new amps. *A blow by blow account of the burning in process would be great*. The old DV 3322 sound terrible out of the box and needed about 100hrs or so before it sounded anyway decent.

 Some pics would be nice also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 403Bs have exceptional clarity, but they can sound just a tad bass light. In the wrong set-up they could sound bright, but with the right set-up it's heaven on earth._

 

That's a good idea, might aswell get my first detailed impressions in before I feel any changes. I guess I'll update this post as there is more burn in. FYI I have not listened to my 336i in a few weeks since I sold it, so I cannot do a head to head comparision. I will simply post the changes that I feel happen after whatever amount of time.

 -First impressions are very good with everything stock on this amp except 6AK5 signal tubes. I put on a very familiar album The Hives - Tyrannosaurus Hives (2004) and notice how tight and pronounced the bass is, the hd650 still keeps it's well known sound signature and is not bright like the hd600 was (imo). Overall it still has that darkvoice, warm tube feel while stepping it up and providing a overall better listeing experience while staying true to it's roots. My only wish is for the bass to tighten up some MORE.


----------



## Godkin

Early days yet, Deltaspirit. Things will improve even more, and you just might get that tight bass you want.


----------



## Audict123

A mere 3 days after shipping from Hong Kong, my 332S safely arrived too. Personally, I think Figaro did a fantastic design job. It looks great from all angles. Interesting to those who like to see technical details and 'muscular', but also clean: there are no design thrills that are not related to function. If this was a motorbike, it would be a Ducati Monster. No I don't have one . Just look at the photo’s and decide for yourself if you like it. Will post better ones later.

 The built quality is very good. The only flaw mine has is a minor gap between the frontface and top plate that is only noticeable because all the rest is pristine looking. One time I'll open it up (that always happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then I'll check if I can correct that. For this price range, fantastic 'pride of ownership'. 

 It's been up and running now for about 6 hours. Reading the 3322 thread, I expected some unbareable sounds to emerge from the unit, but no, it's playing really really well! The highs could be sweeter still and the bass tighter, but I kept my Sennheiser 650 on all the time without listening fatigue. Very transparent and spatial, miles better than what I got from my Dared MP5 (that will go to my sons room and amp some small speakers). Did they give these first 332S units shipping to Head-Fi members some running in already? Furthermore: the tubes are not stock Chinese. The amplifier tubes it came with are Russian 6Ж1П (Voskod '71). The -EB version thereof was rated highly in the Little Dot III review by Penchum. The recitifier tubes were chinese, I replaced these with the Svetlana's. I ordered Ericsson 403B 2 weeks ago but they are not in yet. I leave it at this for now, any more detail on the sound would be too early. There is some hum in mine too. Not too much, but still I hope this will go away when the unit (are the rectifiers the main problem?) is fully run in. 

 Playing Holly Cole - Temptation now. Sounds gooooood..... And did I mention it looks fantastic? Yep, the big-boy-great-new-toy-feeling is there.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I have learned is that you never should touch the amp (except the volume knob) It's VERY hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Already burned my self some times now... The whole amp is like a heatsink...._

 

My 332S has a 240V transformer, the real voltage is about 225v here. Mine does run warm - like a really hot shower, so I guess around 40 degrees; ambient temp is 20. So warm yes but certainly not hot.


----------



## Just Julian

Congrats on your new amps guys. good to see the first amps are arriving safely. 
 for those of you that are interested in a head-to-head comparison: arie123 and myself will have a meeting for comparing the 3322 and the 332s as soon as his amp finishes burning in.


----------



## leothan

wow,really nice amp,very interest to know how the 332S sound compare to the 337


----------



## Godkin

Beautiful amp, arie123. Good luck with it!


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The recitifier tubes were chinese, I replaced these with the Svetlana's._

 

Power tubes you mean?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And did I mention it looks fantastic?_

 

Yes, it does!


----------



## BigTony

Just need to figure how to buy one; direct or wait for luckyfrogaudio to stock them?


----------



## Audict123

Must say I like the double volume control. It's very convenient to have some control over channel balance, particularly as my ears aren't equally sensitive. And because the volume knobs have these cutouts, there is always a marked 'shadowline' that shows in one glance if the knobs are rotated about the same. Just look at the first photo I posted on page 6 and you know what I mean.


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just need to figure how to buy one; direct or wait for luckyfrogaudio to stock them?_

 

Your wish is my command!

 Yuking has kindly sent me a 332s and a 332c? which should be arriving in the UK fairly shortly.


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AntiGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your wish is my command!

 Yuking has kindly sent me a 332s and a 332c? which should be arriving in the UK fairly shortly._

 

Great,
 Please pm me when they are in stock.


----------



## gbacic

Are there any known mods for the Darkvoice 332? I was just wondering because in the future I'd love to replace some of the caps and tube sockets with better ones.


----------



## Godkin

Go to the 332 thread. In the final couple of pages, PrTv talks about a friend of his who modded the 332:

 "My friend modified his DV332 by replacing most of its component inside with audio-grade parts, and replacing the stock IEC socket with one from Furutec.

 At the end the amp sounded a lot better and to my surprise, the synergy with ATH W5K significantly improved. My friend even preferred this amp to the HA5000 (which was designed originally by ATH to use with its W5K headphones)." 

 Obvious upgrade would be the capacitors, output and power, and a better volume pot.


----------



## yuking09

新的管应该用于超过100小时，如果有一些噪音，如果有，你可以告诉我在那个时候。


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go to the 332 thread. In the final couple of pages, PrTv talks about a friend of his who modded the 332:

 "My friend modified his DV332 by replacing most of its component inside with audio-grade parts, and replacing the stock IEC socket with one from Furutec.

 At the end the amp sounded a lot better and to my surprise, the synergy with ATH W5K significantly improved. My friend even preferred this amp to the HA5000 (which was designed originally by ATH to use with its W5K headphones)." 

 Obvious upgrade would be the capacitors, output and power, and a better volume pot._

 

I did a search before but I'll do another with his username. I was thinking of replacing all the caps later down the road, and the tube sockets. 
 One thing I was wondering is if it was possible to completely replace the type of tube that the 332 used to make it like a mini 337. Or would that destroy the amp/my headphones/my wallet?


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_新的管应该用于超过100小时，如果有一些噪音，如果有，你可以告诉我在那个时候。_

 

New Tubes should be burnt in for 100 hours. After burn in, if you still hear some noise, you can tell me.

 translated from chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am hoping my guess in #23 & #25 goes wrong...


----------



## Godkin

"One thing I was wondering is if it was possible to completely replace the type of tube that the 332 used to make it like a mini 337. Or would that destroy the amp/my headphones/my wallet?"

 Anything is possible, but, as you said, is it worth it. The 332 was designated "little 337" by DARKVOICE, so it is already very similar sonically to the 337. Saying that, if you look at the designs of both they do not appear to be too dissimilar, so maybe it could be done.


----------



## gbacic

maybe I could start an entire new trend:
 Tube socket rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 hmmmmm


----------



## spookygonk

These do look lovely .

 /_eyes his Darkvoice 332_


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great,
 Please pm me when they are in stock._

 

Hi Tony,

 Typical of my luck, I've been in all day answering emails. The moment I decide to take the dog for a short walk around the block is the same moment the UPS man tries to deliver the two amplifiers.

 The attempted delivery card is timed at 14:00. Missed him by four minutes!






 Hopefully he will redeliver tomorrow so the two amps can be compared and the 332s photographed.


----------



## BigTony

Hahaha,

 Bloody typical!


----------



## Godkin

Conspiracy theory: they know you're waiting for them and deliberately wait for you to go out and then try to deliver them.


----------



## Mullet

_"Originally Posted by yuking09 View Post
 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones

 new 3322(332s) still testing."_

 -- I just wanted to get a clarification. So is Yuking09 saying that the newer 332c and 332s both can handle lower impedance to a greater degree than their predecessor because of new capacitors? If so, then this is fantastic. I might just spring for a new one than a used one on the forums... This all depends on whether a potential buy for a 336SE goes thru for me.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Originally Posted by yuking09 View Post
 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones

 new 3322(332s) still testing."

 -- I just wanted to get a clarification. So is Yuking09 saying that the newer 332c and 332s both can handle lower impedance to a greater degree than their predecessor because of new capacitors? If so, then this is fantastic. I might just spring for a new one than a used one on the forums... This all depends on whether a potential buy for a 336SE goes thru for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I've mentioned this alot of times in this thread but I'm totally sure Yuking means that the 332C is better with lower impedance stuff and the 332S is for higher impedance stuff. I even emailed him about this and got a reply stating "yes"


----------



## Mullet

You meant "lower" impedance stuff, right? Well that's good news!


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You meant "lower" impedance stuff, right? Well that's good news!_

 

Yeah, I fixed it.


----------



## nsx_23

I loved the way the HD650 sounded with the DV 336SE, so I'm definitely watching this thread.


----------



## Audict123

Just a quick note that I'm really happy with the 332S. It has maybe 30 hours on it now, but already sounds incredible. Transparency, punch, detail, space, PRaT, all I hoped for is there. Keep in mind that I came from a Dared MP5, which is not a real contender. On the other hand: I owned a pair of baby Orpheus for about a decade so it's not that I have never experienced what good audio is about. Hope I'm not cursing here, but the baby Orpheus never really got me hooked. Too analytical, too little soul for my liking. Probably it was the amp that made it sound too dry, I sold it off to an American Head-Fier that said he would use it with other amps. 

 The slight hum in my 332S has reduced, hope that trend will continue. The highs are already quite refined: don't know if it's the stock Russian tubes that came with it (6Ж1П Voshkod ‘71) but I never experienced the screeching high that Godkin and other reported for new 3322 amps. The lows are the only area where I feel a bit less would be better. Still don't have the Ericsson 403B in, so the Russian tubes will get more play.


----------



## nsx_23

May I ask where are people getting their amps from?


----------



## gbacic

Is there a category the tubes used in the 332/3322/332s/332c (that's going to get really annoying saying that all the time, lol) so that it is easier to find different manufacturers? I want to get some more tubes but all the tubes used with the 332 have different names.


----------



## Godkin

Stock the 332 family of amps uses 2 X 6J1s pentodes (either of Chinese or Russian origin). Western equivalents are: EF95, M8100, CV850, CV4010, 6AK5, 6AK5W, 5654, 5654W, 5654SQ, 5591, 403A and 403B. 

 With the larger tubes it's much easier: stock 2X6C19s (of Chinese origin) triodes. Better Russian versions, made by SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK, are: 6C19N or "ruggedised" 6C19N-B (or in English 6S19P or 6S19P-V).


----------



## gbacic

Hmm, so I've already got the best power tubes. I find the 6C19N to sound better than the 6C19N-B's.

 Thanks, Godkin, always there to help a noob like me.


----------



## Godkin

Must try the 6C19Ns (6S19Ps). Got a couple of SVETLANAs in the cupboard but never used them.


----------



## Godkin

OK, things just got a bit more complex. Apaprently, there are two more versions of the 6S19P tube: the 6S19P-VR and the 6S19P-DR. Some more research is needed on this, but the 6S19P-VR versions, made by ULYANOVSK, are on sale at E-Bay (VR apparently stands for shockproof). If the DR versions exist, and a couple of sites say they do, it would be very exciting: they should be the dogs bollocks as the DR stands for exceptionally long sevice life. DR versions for my HEAD-MONITOR amp (6H30P-DR) are just ridiculously expensive - about £120 pair - but they are meant to be superb, so here's hoping.


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May I ask where are people getting their amps from?_

 

I believe people can obtain them here...

http://www.boyier.com/index.php

 and you can find a few vendors on ebay as well. I think head-direct sells them in the US.


----------



## Mullet

Anyone know if the 336c has the new capacitors as well? I seriously can't decide between the 332c, THA332, 336se, or 336c. My wallet is hurting enough as it is with buying the HD650s...

 ~mullet


----------



## gbacic

If you can get an original 332 (darkvoice, not La Figaro) you won't be disappointed, it's phenomenal. The 332c was designed for low impedance headphones, and the 336 series is apparently not as good with the normal 332/3322/332s.


----------



## AntiGeek

As promised, the UPS man arrived bearing gifts this afternoon.

 Many thanks Yuking!

 The foam packaging of the 332s has been improved so that the amp sits in a tightly fitting "nest" as opposed to the two part surroundings used to a two part left and right clam shell design.

 First impressions are that the casing design is really much better and more compact than the Darkvoice 3322. It appears to take up less horizontal space and is much more chunky feeling.

 Build quality is superb and the shape of the volume knobs is an improvement over the older design.

 A very good looking and symetrical design. Nice work!

 Its only been of for the last 30 minutes but already sounds very nice with my AKG K701s (I'm using Svetlana and Ericsson 403b tubes).

 Surprisingly, I am finding the dual volume pots easier than expected to use. 

 Sorry about the poor pics (the amp is on the second shelf of my hifi rack underneath and overshadowed by my newely built TPA Buffalo32s DAC).

 I will try to get some better pics tomorrow in daylight.

 Please click on pics to enlarge..


----------



## Godkin

Congrats, AntiGeek, lovely amp.


----------



## BigTony

They do look rather spiffy .. i'll start making room


----------



## gbacic

Yuking did a great job giving it a facelift. They look amazing!


----------



## Mullet

OK guys I'm still a little confused about the 332c vs. the older 332. I understand that the 332c is now made for lower impedance HPs, but does that make them not as good as the older 332 in regards to usage with HD650s, etc? or will the 332c be better because now lower impedance cans can be used and not sound like doo doo brown.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK guys I'm still a little confused about the 332c vs. the older 332. I understand that the 332c is now made for lower impedance HPs, but does that make them not as good as the older 332 in regards to usage with HD650s, etc? or will the 332c be better because now lower impedance cans can be used and not sound like doo doo brown._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've mentioned this alot of times in this thread but I'm totally sure Yuking means that the 332C is better with lower impedance stuff and the 332S is for higher impedance stuff. I even emailed him about this and got a reply stating "yes"_

 

The hd650's are high impedance HP's so according to yuking the 332S would be better for the hd650's. But then again, "better" is totally subjective, and you would really have to listen to both.


----------



## Mullet

Well I just went and did it. Boyier.com has a few THA332s left and I hit the trigger. Paid $384 shipped. Not a bad deal if you ask me. Is the THA332 the same model as the 332? I figured it was and went with the buy. Now on to tube rolling!


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I just went and did it. Boyier.com has a few THA332s left and I hit the trigger. Paid $384 shipped. Not a bad deal if you ask me. Is the THA332 the same model as the 332? I figured it was and went with the buy. Now on to tube rolling!_

 

The 332S on boyier is $415 plus shipping.....

 edit: Oh, I guess you mean the Darkvoice 332, you're gonna enjoy it!


----------



## Fantoon

I think it looks AMAZING!


----------



## Godkin

Yes, Mullet, the THA332 is the same as the 332.


----------



## Mullet

Now it's time to move to the official 332 thread to find out the different tube options. The question is if there is a thread that compares all the available tubes and their sound signatures, etc. I'm sure there is plenty of information in that huge thread. So, let the fun begin!


----------



## BigTony

Well the 332S and a pair of NOS Mullard CV4010 tubes soaked up the last of my paypal balance - so i can honestly say this amp was 'free'!! (why not try!).

 Got a long weekend coming, so i hope to get some serious play time in, and write-up impressions.

 I'm hoping matching this up with my HD650's will bring back that audio heaven !!

 I might even re-cable my hd650's!!


----------



## Godkin

Massive amount of info to digest on the 332 thread, Mullet. But from memory, the best signal tubes were: WE and ERICSSON 403Bs; PHILIPS/MULLARD M8100s and CV4010s; RCA JRC 6AK5Ws; TUNG-SOL 6AK5Ws; SYLVANIA 5645Ws, and the Soviet 6J1P-EVs weren't bad and very reasonably priced.

 The larger, rectifing tubes are a matter of personal preference: some liked the ULYANOVSK 6S19Ps and 6S19P-Vs, and others, like myself, perferred the SVETLANA 6S19Ps and 6S19P-Vs.


----------



## Oskari

6S19Ps are not rectifiers.


----------



## xmdkq

[报价=鲻鱼; 6350826]行家伙，我还是有点感到困惑与老332 332c。据我所知，332c现在是低阻抗惠普等进展，但确实使他们不如旧332使用的问候与HD650s 等？或将得到更好的332c低阻抗，因为现在可以用罐，不喜欢斗斗棕色的声音。[/报价]



  [url=http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/month_1001/20100128_e93337c303bb6bac014fl3mQ5WCXsHwV.jpg]http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/mo...mQ5WCXsHwV.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]

 [IMG] [url=http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/month_1001/20100128_a00709d50eb376e55a3ez5MJfb9xSjys.jpg]http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/mo...MJfb9xSjys.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]

 [IMG] [url=http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/month_1001/20100128_a71dae1637d39c4b15dakI74XYESXGjS.jpg]http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/mo...74XYESXGjS.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]


----------



## Sasahara

Um...Can somebody translate? ^


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasahara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Um...Can somebody translate? ^_

 

I used babel fish and got

 the good fellow, I a little feels puzzled and old 332 332c. As far as I know, 332c now is progress and so on low impedance HP, but causes their not as before 332 uses truly the regards and HD650s and so on? Or will obtain the better 332c low impedance, because the present may use the pot, does not like fighting the brown the sound

 edit:

 this one is better

 ] OK guys, I am still a bit confused with the old 332 332c. As far as I know, 332c Hewlett-Packard is now low impedance and so progress, but it does make them better than the old 332 used in greetings and HD650s and so on? Or will be better 332c low-impedance, because now you can use cans, do not like brown Doudou's voice.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oskari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6S19Ps are not rectifiers._

 

No, your're right. I started that error one page ago but the smaller amplifier tubes that are powered by the 6S19S run on AC.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *

 [IMG* 
_ http://www.diybuy.net/attachments/mo...74XYESXGjS.jpg [/ IMG]_

 

Funny detail difference: the transformer hood in my case is grey, not black as on this picture. What about the one on yours Luckyfrog?


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *翡伽璐* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[报价=鲻鱼; 6350826]行家伙，我还是有点感到困惑与老332 332c。据我所知，332c现在是低阻抗惠普等进展，但确实使他们不如旧332使用的问候与HD650s 等？或将得到更好的332c低阻抗，因为现在可以用罐，不喜欢斗斗棕色的声音。[/报价]_

 


 All headfi-ers, I am still confussing with 332 and 332c. AFAIK, 332c is design for low impendence cans, but in fact it is not as good as 332 with HD650 such high impendence cans. Perheps it match better with low impedence cans...Because I can use can(罐) right now, I don't like the sound charactor of (斗斗棕色)

 I dun understand 斗斗棕色...斗斗brown!?

 PS: "翡伽珞" is the chinese name of "LA FIGARO"
 I like his honesty on 332s comparing with old 332 with HD650


----------



## Mullet

I got totally screwed. I emailed boyier.com several times making sure the old 332 that they had on their site was indeed 110v. I got confirmation that they had them in stock. I ordered one and proceeded to go nuts on eBay buying tubes and such and then this morning I get an email stating that they don't have any of the 110v version left. They offered to sell me the 332c, but as I've been reading in this thread the 332c is meant for low impedance cans. I asked them about the impedance difference between the 332 and the 332c and haven't got a response yet. I can cancel the order, but maybe the 332c is fine with HD650s. Has anyone tried them with HD650s that can confirm that the 332c is not worth the time and hastle?


----------



## Godkin

Mullet, I would say the 332C would be fine with the HD650s. They have only upped the uF on the output caps by about 10uF a channel, from 30uF to 40uF. On my 3322, they upped the capitance to 40uF per channel and it sounds fine with low impedance headphones, but still sounds superb with the HD650s.


----------



## Mullet

Great! I'm glad you confirmed this for me. This thread has some confusing info in it that specifies that the 332c is the low impedance version, but it never clarified that it's still perfect for high impedance cans. It seems you've clarified that for me and possibly others. I'm guessing that maybe the original 332 might be slightly better for 650s, but the difference is negligible.

 On another note, I bought a matched pair of CV4010s for $20 shipped and 4 matched 6S19P-Vs for $24 shipped. I'm hoping to win 4 matched 1961 RCA 6AK5(W)s. I figure with three sets of tubes I'll be happy for a long time. I'll definitely let the Chinese tubes burn in first before moving to the other tubes.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked them about the impedance difference between the 332 and the 332c and haven't got a response yet. I can cancel the order, but maybe the 332c is fine with HD650s. Has anyone tried them with HD650s that can confirm that the 332c is not worth the time and hastle?_

 

The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor 30uf each channel
 The new 332c used two EC capacitor 40uf each channel

 solen is an audio grade coupling cap...
 EC is an unknown cap........

 30uf to 40uf....as I mentioned before...not much different on theory. 
 for low impedence can...go for amp with output transformers. Or may be you can accept the bass-lacked result


----------



## ogygia

Much more photo.......
¶©×öÒ»Åú332CLASSIC - ³É¶¼Ô£ÇÚÒôÊÓÆµ¹¤×÷ÊÒ - Õý¹æ³§¼Ò½»Ò×Çø - µ¨ÒÕÐùÒôÏì²ÄÁÏÍø ÒôÏì|½»Ò×|µç×Ó¹Ü|µ¨»ú|µ¨»úÍøÕ¾|µ¨»úÂÛÌ³|µ¨»ú²ÄÁÏ|Ê ä³öÅ£|±äÑ¹Æ÷|µçÔ´Å£|µç×è|µçÈÝ - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor 30uf each channel
 The new 332c used two EC capacitor 40uf each channel

 solen is an audio grade coupling cap...
 EC is an unknown cap........

 30uf to 40uf....as I mentioned before...not much different on theory. 
 for low impedence can...go for amp with output transformers. Or may be you can accept the bass-lacked result_

 

So you're saying that in "theory" there shouldn't be a difference between the 332 and the 332c because there is only a difference in 10uf per channel. Then why are there posts in this thread that state that is version is for lower impedance cans? It's frustrating because it seems that its a matter of opinion and not the straight facts. I guess the only way to tell is if someone had a side by side comparison of the 332 and the 332c to see how much different the sound signature is.

 ~mullet


----------



## BigTony

The stock chinese tubes don't do the amp any justice, i'd swap them asap.


----------



## Godkin

Mullet, don't get confused. I'm not talking in theoretical terms: I own a 3322 with 40uF per channel output caps (VISHAY) and it still sounds great with the HD650s, better than the old 332. Remember, the 332 range of amps was designed with the HD650s in mind. There's not point DV or LA FIGARO destroying an amp's formidable reputation with high impedance headphones, but there's certainly a need for them to enhance its performance with low impedance ones.


----------



## Mullet

Got it! Logic has been defying me today. I'm going to go with a 332c then and call it a day. Hopefully Boyier.com will make good on their mistake and give me discounted shipping or something.


----------



## Godkin

I found BOYIER good to deal with, and my transaction with them went very smoothly. Don't be too surprised if nothing happens for a while, it usually takes them about a week (5 days) to ship.


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Funny detail difference: the transformer hood in my case is grey, not black as on this picture. What about the one on yours Luckyfrog?_

 

Hello,

 The one I am just testing is battleship grey.


----------



## AntiGeek

OK, some observations on the Sonic Differences between the 332c and 332s using Svetlana and Ericsson 403b tubes.

 The 332s appears to have far more gain on the volume controls than the 332c. The 332s is not really suitable for low impendance cans because of this as the volume goes up too quickly.

 The 332c suites my K701 and Superlux hd681 cans better sonically besides the differences in gain. 

 Through the same cans, the 332s is warmer sounding and less transparant than the 332c. Transparancy appeared to improve marginally after 12 hours burn in time though not enough for my personal tastes.

 As has been said, the 332c appears to have been designed to be much better with lower impendence cans and the 332s for higher impendence cans.

 It would have been interesting to compare them both with some HD650 cans (I shall have to buy myself some..)


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Massive amount of info to digest on the 332 thread, Mullet. But from memory, the best signal tubes were: WE and ERICSSON 403Bs; PHILIPS/MULLARD M8100s and CV4010s; RCA JRC 6AK5Ws; TUNG-SOL 6AK5Ws; SYLVANIA 5645Ws, and the Soviet 6J1P-EVs weren't bad and very reasonably priced.

 The larger, rectifing tubes are a matter of personal preference: some liked the ULYANOVSK 6S19Ps and 6S19P-Vs, and others, like myself, perferred the SVETLANA 6S19Ps and 6S19P-Vs._

 

My Raytheon CK5654's sound better than the 6AK5's that I have. I find they have better separation and better sound stage. I'll have to do more listening to make a final decision, though.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AntiGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 332s appears to have far more gain on the volume controls than the 332c. The 332s is not really suitable for low impendance cans because of this as the volume goes up too quickly._

 

With my Valab DAC and HD650 headphones, the gain is also very high. 9 O'clock is about the highest I get with softly recorded cds. That's not very practical and I dislike to use Mediamonkey's equalizer/volume control because than I loose bitperfect playback. I ordered -14db attenuator cinch plugs for the DAC output to have a more practical control range.


----------



## BigTony

If memory is correct, not all tube types have the same gain,so there is always the possibility to use lower gain tubes.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mullet, don't get confused. I'm not talking in theoretical terms: I own a 3322 with 40uF per channel output caps (VISHAY) and it still sounds great with the HD650s, better than the old 332. Remember, the 332 range of amps was designed with the HD650s in mind. There's not point DV or LA FIGARO destroying an amp's formidable reputation with high impedance headphones, but there's certainly a need for them to enhance its performance with low impedance ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

3322 sound great with my HD650 as well!
 so 332c should fit with HD650 on spec. But the coupling capacitor which is one of the most important parts for sound quality, is an unknown one. But there are some DIY-er acquired good quality by using some camera flash capacitor. So time will tell...


----------



## BigTony

Well my 332S arrived this morning, even the courier was surprised i was in! (thanks LuckyFrog Audio!).
 Spent the day playing to no-one, getting settled into its new home - blissfully cheering up my DT770s.

 Initial too-brief-impressions.... that old magic with the HD650s is sweeeeet, ah so sweet - better than my memory of the DV332. Even my beyers sound awesome.. 

 Going to get some hours on the amp and tube selection before i do a more in-depth review.

 One thing out of the box - very loud.. i hardly turn the volume pots and my head is pounding - i had to attenuate the DAC output by 30-50%.


----------



## Mullet

So would it be in my best interest to pick up the Svetlana 6S19 tubes? I picked up a matched quad of the Ulyanovsk 6S19-Vs on eBay. I either will buy the Svets or want to trade with someone on here -- 2 Ulys for 2 Svets.

 Are the Svets that much better than the Ulyanovsks?


----------



## Godkin

No, not better, just slightly different, and it's up to your own personal taste which one you prefer. The SVETs are warmer, more organic in presentation, while the ULYs are more neutral and detailed.


----------



## Mullet

I've sourced 2 Ericsson 403Bs from a local ham radio shop. The guy wants $40/each or $80 for both. Do you guys think that's worth it?


----------



## Godkin

Yes, that's about the average price, but I've seen them cheaper.


----------



## Godkin

Yes, that's about the average price, but I've seen them cheaper.


----------



## BigTony

They have a mighty reputation!

 Loving the 332S - trying to figure out the best way to reduce the gain - its way to loud for any of my cans; for comparison i turn my Jade to hi-gain, then crank the pot upto 4pm to get the same volume!


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Loving the 332S - trying to figure out the best way to reduce the gain - its way to loud for any of my cans!_

 

I ordered a pair of -14 db rca (cinch) attenuators for that, but I'm still waiting for them. The exact volume reduction with these attenuators depends on the output and input impedances of the devices its connected to, so I'll have to wait and see what happens. Being passive components, sound quality should suffer very little.


----------



## BigTony

-14db should just do it, do you have a link for these?


----------



## Audict123

I found some on Ebay - but the only ones I see there now are relatively expensive (just key for 'rca attenuator'). 

 I wonder if the pots they used in our 332s are of the linear type. Look for Fitz's post 'The mods - part 1', about half way the thread at http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/cus...3/#post2321506
 The 336 had the exact same inconvenience, he solved it by replacing the pot.

 If it is indeed linear, solving the issue by adding some resistors to them would be a better solution than the rca attenuators. I just send yuking an email asking what pots they used.

 Could one of the 3322 owners comment on the 'practical range' on their amps? 

 BTW, does your 332S have any hum using the stock (small) Russian tubes? Mine does have some low level hum, not too bad but I'd prefer a blacker background. It's not related to the power tubes it seems. Fitz also did some seemingly simple mods to the 336 to improve on that problem....


----------



## Audict123

Reading Fitz's notes better (see link in my previous post), solving the volume problem and residual hum may actually be connected. He says: 'I tried out several values of capacitors on the input tube's cathode until I found 100uF to be the sweet spot between reducing hum and increasing gain.'
 Could be a very usefull mod! But the 336 is a different amp with different tubes, so the exact value may well be different. Perhaps we should contact him for advice...


----------



## BigTony

Ok i found the Rothwell attenuator - £39 for a pair!

 I sent a pm to yuking asking him the best way to reduce gain, i' rather have a permanent fix.

 As for hum, yes i have some hum, i have replaced all the tubes but that didn't fix it; it might just take some more time to burn-in. I'll give it a week and see if it improves.


----------



## Mullet

After going crazy and buying tubes... thus far I've bought 4 Ulys, 2 Tung Sol 6AK5s, 2 Mullard CV4010s, 4 RCA 6AK5Ws, and maybe 2 Western Electric 403Bs or Ericsson 403Bs... I'm going to be doing the DAC thing next. I'm running out of money so I was thinking a NuForce uDAC would be a prime buy. What do you guys think... MacBook Pro > uDAC > need to get decent RCA interconnects > La Figaro 332c > HD650s (maybe might get new cables for these as well). This crap gets so damn expensive. Sorry wallet...


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Could one of the 3322 owners comment on the 'practical range' on their amps? 
_

 

My 3322 has an practical range from 6oclock to around 10oclock. i usually listen around 9oclock when using my hd800's. my hearing is still ok (i'm only 25 years old, dont work in a loud factory, and pass all hearing tests with flying colors).


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Just Julian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 3322 has an practical range from 6oclock to around 10oclock. i usually listen around 9oclock when using my hd800's. my hearing is still ok (i'm only 25 years old, dont work in a loud factory, and pass all hearing tests with flying colors)._

 

I'm scared to go above 9 oclock with my HD650's. I need to get a decibel meter to be sure where my 332 pumps out 85dB, just to be sure.


----------



## Koolpsych

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm scared to go above 9 oclock with my HD650's. I need to get a decibel meter to be sure where my 332 pumps out 85dB, just to be sure._

 

I used my HD650's never above 9 o'clock with my DV3322. At around 10 o'clock it would actually start to hurt!


----------



## BigTony

From those figures I'd have to say the 332S is much louder, I can hardly move the volume before its too loud; and by too loud I mean if I have my HD650s plugged in you can hear the music very clearly while they are sat next to the amp and 6 feet away from my head!


----------



## Mullet

Anyone know how long the shipping from Boyier in China takes to ship to the US? -- We finally worked things out and they shipped the amp yesterday. They originally told me they had the old 332 110v in stock, but they really didn't. I was a little tiffed and asked for a better price on the 332c and ended up getting it for $404 shipped so I just stuck with them. I think they are normally charging $368 + shipping for the 332c. Yuking09 who I believe is the designer/owner is selling it directly for $400 shipped. So that looks to be the best deal right now. Anyways, I was listening to my brand spankin' new 650s straight up with a sendstation LOD out of my iPhone into a Penguin Caffeine amp and it sounded pretty damn good albeit veiled. I'm pretty sure I'm in for a treat because if the Penguin and 650s sounded good then the 332c and the 650s are going to scream. Can't wait!


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolpsych* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used my HD650's never above 9 o'clock with my DV3322. At around 10 o'clock it would actually start to hurt!_

 

I've checked today with my old hd650. and they don't go very well above 9oclock. 9 is the max on these on the 3322.


----------



## Mullet

Anyone know if the tube sockets have been improved in the 332c? I've been reading through the the 332 thread and have noticed quite a few peeps complaining about the tube sockets and how the loose fit is causing a hizzy fizzy noise. Some couldn't resolve the problem, while others could based on bending the tube pins, etc. I'm hoping that La Figaro have taken note and have addressed the problem. I'm not optimistic though. We'll see in a few days...


----------



## nautilus983

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AntiGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, some observations on the Sonic Differences between the 332c and 332s using Svetlana and Ericsson 403b tubes.

 The 332s appears to have far more gain on the volume controls than the 332c. The 332s is not really suitable for low impendance cans because of this as the volume goes up too quickly.

 The 332c suites my K701 and Superlux hd681 cans better sonically besides the differences in gain. 

 Through the same cans, the 332s is warmer sounding and less transparant than the 332c. Transparancy appeared to improve marginally after 12 hours burn in time though not enough for my personal tastes.

 As has been said, the 332c appears to have been designed to be much better with lower impendence cans and the 332s for higher impendence cans.

 It would have been interesting to compare them both with some HD650 cans (I shall have to buy myself some..)_

 

Hello AntiGeek,

 how do the 332c/332s compare to the "old" 3322 (and, if you have heard it, the DV 337)? I have a JVC Dx1000, which is not a very low impedance headphone, with 64ohms and 102DB/mw, and would like to match it with either a 332c (better suited for low impedance headphones) or the 332s, but Ogygia has apparently implied that the 332s has some unusual characteristics that would indicate that it is perhaps inferior sound-wise to the old 3322 and DV 337...


----------



## Godkin

Mullet, on the 3322 the tube sockets were improved, so hopefully they will do the same on the new 332C and 332S.


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautilus983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello AntiGeek,

 how do the 332c/332s compare to the "old" 3322 (and, if you have heard it, the DV 337)? I have a JVC Dx1000, which is not a very low impedance headphone, with 64ohms and 102DB/mw, and would like to match it with either a 332c (better suited for low impedance headphones) or the 332s, but Ogygia has apparently implied that the 332s has some unusual characteristics that would indicate that it is perhaps inferior sound-wise to the old 3322 and DV 337..._

 

Hello Nautilus,

 Thats a tough question. As the 332c and 332s appear to sound so different to each other, I would say that the 332c sounds closer to the 3322 (from memory!). Its gain is also about the same as the 3322.

 I have compared the 3322 to the 337 (newer circuit design version). The 337 is slightly more dynamic and has a wider soundstage than the 3322. The sonic signature of the 337 can be better tailored to suit tastes as it has more tube options than the 3322.

 Personally, I'm loving the 332c with my k701s. I will also on record as saying that I prefer the Ully tubes to the Svets as I dig the extra neutrality and details.

 The 332c really does have the best sound to the pound ratio and does not take up much space. Well recommended!

 I have one 332c left that I hope nobody buys because I love it!


----------



## Mullet

Looking for 2 Svetlana Tubes... see my post in the For Sale forums...
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/wt...-6s19p-470418/

 Thanks,
 mullet


----------



## nautilus983

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AntiGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Nautilus,

 Thats a tough question. As the 332c and 332s appear to sound so different to each other, I would say that the 332c sounds closer to the 3322 (from memory!). Its gain is also about the same as the 3322.

 I have compared the 3322 to the 337 (newer circuit design version). The 337 is slightly more dynamic and has a wider soundstage than the 3322. The sonic signature of the 337 can be better tailored to suit tastes as it has more tube options than the 3322.

 Personally, I'm loving the 332c with my k701s. I will also on record as saying that I prefer the Ully tubes to the Svets as I dig the extra neutrality and details.

 The 332c really does have the best sound to the pound ratio and does not take up much space. Well recommended!

 I have one 332c left that I hope nobody buys because I love it!_

 

Thanks for the reply, AntiGeek! I believe that I will go for the Decware CSP2 - it's double the price of the 332c/332s, and 220 dollars more expensive than the 337, and also the tube uptake is of 100 extra dollars a year (if you are going for the best) but I won't need an impedance matcher (like the one produced by Audiotailor) for my dx1000, and it also comes with a lifetime warranty, which is a very good plus.

 Still, I think that La Figaro / Darkvoice need to be commended for their work. Their amps, the 332 and the 337, are extremely competitive for the price - I value the ideals of fair pricing, hating greed by virtue of justice, and La Figaro and the other Chinese manufacturers seem to be getting much better and much more competitive with each passing year.


----------



## gbacic

Ugg, the hum on my 332 is bugging me.

 I'm thinking of replacing the tube sockets, fuse, and volume pot. Anyone think these changes will fix the hum?

 FYI: I know it isn't the tubes because I've been rolling tubes like crazy and the hum is the same all the time.


----------



## Mullet

Just got my 332c. Once everything was finally settled, Boyier.com shipped the amp really fast. It shipped on Monday and I got it today. I turned the amp on and let it cook for a bit. Now I'm giving it my first whirl. Using it with Alessandro MS2s right off the bat. Not bad, but not great coming from an iPhone with SendStation LOD and using a Belken high bandwidth shielded mini plug to RCA into the 332c. Highs definitely seem a little crisp and at times sibilant. Burnt all my cash so I didn't have enough for a DAC. Thinking of getting a uDAC when the wife calms down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Next up... HD650s, which is really why I bought the amp.

 On a side note... I can hear the microphonics and slight hum when nothing is playing. I'm hoping both go away when I finally get some good tubes in there with a little burn in time.

 I'll definitely write more impressions when I put a few more hours on this puppy. It feels great to apart of the 332 club!

 ~mullet


----------



## xmdkq

is signal tube burn ok 100hour since should no buzz.


----------



## xmdkq

[报价= xmdkq; 6373163]是信号管烧伤确定，因为不应该一○○小时蜂声。[/报价]


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xmdkq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[报价= xmdkq; 6373163]是信号管烧伤确定，因为不应该一○○小时蜂声。[/报价]

  [url=http://www.head-fi.org/forums/members/xmdkq-albums-1-picture4603-1.html]Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio - xmdkq's Album: 1 - Picture[/url] [/ IMG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


The chinese doesn't make sence...

 Confrimed the signal tube was burnt, since it should not 100 hours buzz....

 WTH!? you Chinese XMD?_


----------



## BigTony

What I think he meant to say was 'Have the signal tubes had 100 hours of burn in' after 100 hours there should be no hum.

 My 332S hummed right out of the box, now after about 40 hours of use the hum is only in the lefthand side and is much quieter than when I first turned the amp on. I had planned to run the amp for a week (or about 100 hours) to bed everything in, so don't be too alarmed at noises right out of the box.


----------



## xmdkq

[报价= BigTony; 6373345]我想他的意思是'有信号管了100个小时后，有100个小时的燃烧'不应该的嗡嗡声。

 我332S哼权利开箱后，现在使用大约40小时的嗡嗡声，只有在左手一边，更安静，比我第一次把注意力转向 了放大器。我本来计划运行一周（约100个小时）睡觉都在放，所以不要太在噪音惊吓的权利在箱 子外面。[/报价]



 行


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking for 2 Svetlana Tubes... see my post in the For Sale forums...
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/wt...-6s19p-470418/

 Thanks,
 mullet_

 

Hi Mullet,

 PM me your address and I will be happy to send you a pair of 69" Svets.


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I think he meant to say was 'Have the signal tubes had 100 hours of burn in' after 100 hours there should be no hum._

 

LOL what I thought he meant was "The signal tubes HAVE been burned in for 100 hours, hence there should be no buzz".

 It looks like the follow-up photo is some kind of electronics for burning in many tubes at once.

 It seems that "xmdkq" is related to Boyier or La Figaro in some way, and that they pre-burn the supplied tubes.


----------



## BigTony

Nice photo 

 I replaced all the tubes in the amp with NOS tubes and the humm is still present, however the hum persists when the volume is set to zero (i.e. no music playing).
 I poped the tubes that came with the amp back in, and the hum is still there.
 Will see how things progress over the weekend.

 Anyone have any good ideas on how to reduce the amps gain? 
 I'm currently having to reduce the digital output on my SB3 so the output from my DAC can then be a a sensible level through the amp, but this isn't ideal and it mucks up HDCD output from th SB3 as well.

 I've looked at the rca attenuators, but they are going to drop the input signal down, and I can't get my head round how that would improve the signal to noise ratio!


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xmdkq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[报价= BigTony; 6373345]我想他的意思是'有信号管了100个小时后，有100个小时的燃烧'不应该的嗡嗡声。

 我332S哼权利开箱后，现在使用大约40小时的嗡嗡声，只有在左手一边，更安静，比我第一次把注意力转向 了放大器。我本来计划运行一周（约100个小时）睡觉都在放，所以不要太在噪音惊吓的权利在箱 子外面。[/报价]



 行_

 

He just translated the post before him/hers....Grammer is totally worng~LOL...forget it~


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice photo 

 I replaced all the tubes in the amp with NOS tubes and the humm is still present, however the hum persists when the volume is set to zero (i.e. no music playing).
 I poped the tubes that came with the amp back in, and the hum is still there.
 ...._

 

Repeated post....please delete....


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice photo 

 I replaced all the tubes in the amp with NOS tubes and the humm is still present, however the hum persists when the volume is set to zero (i.e. no music playing).
 I poped the tubes that came with the amp back in, and the hum is still there.
 ...._

 

Is the humm on 110hz to 100 hz?

 My guess before is shown as pic below. The output signal cable is just next to the power cable after rectifer....I never saw this kind of design before....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I mod-ed my 3322, i knew well about 3322


----------



## BigTony

I might just pop the hood on the amp this weekend and have a butchers inside; i'll use a blunt pencil to poke about.


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I think he meant to say was 'Have the signal tubes had 100 hours of burn in' after 100 hours there should be no hum.

 My 332S hummed right out of the box, now after about 40 hours of use the hum is only in the lefthand side and is much quieter than when I first turned the amp on. I had planned to run the amp for a week (or about 100 hours) to bed everything in, so don't be too alarmed at noises right out of the box._

 

I'm hearing two different things... if I'm using my HD650s I hear a crackly microphonic type noise. I don't hear it when listening to music because it's so low. It's on the right side. If I touch the small right tube with a lintless rag it's even less noticeable. I think it's the tube in this situation.

 The second thing I'm hearing only when I'm using IEMs (which by the way sound pretty damn good) is this low level hum. I think I hear it in both channels. It's more of hum than a crackle.


----------



## Audict123

Mullet: if I understand correctly you don't hear any hum with the HD650? I have the same headphones but I do get som clearly noticeable hum with my 332s. To me it makes no sense then it would be inherent to the design (proximity of signal to power wires), like Ogyga suggested. Or are there other factors in play that may be exacerbated by this design feature?


----------



## BigTony

After a further night of use, there is now no audible hum in the right hand chanel - which is good. Left hand chanel is still huming - its still too loud for me to enjoy listening to music with quiet passages, but while the amp is still changing i'm hoping this hum settles and disappears.


----------



## yuking09

6 * 1是70年前的苏联管，比我年龄还要大。本身发热量小，所以很难烧出来。一个星期每天烧18个小时，我只烧 了两三只出来。耐心烧管哈，烧不出来我发两只烧透澈的给你。


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6 * 1是70年前的苏联管，比我年龄还要大。本身发热量小，所以很难烧出来。一个星期每天烧18个小时，我只烧 了两三只出来。耐心烧管哈，烧不出来我发两只烧透澈的给你。_

 

Google Translate ' 1 was 70 years ago the Soviet Union pipes, bigger than my age. Itself, heat is small, it is difficult to burn out. Burn for a week to 18 hours a day, I just burned out of 23. Patience and burning tube, ha, do not burn out of me 2 burn Rosen's for you.'

 Ok, so more time required, which I kinda guessed, I just don't like to leave the amp on while I'm a) out of b) asleep.. so it takes a long time to build the hours up.

 Any hints on how to reduce the gain to a more managable level?


----------



## Audict123

>> Any hints on how to reduce the gain to a more managable level? 
 I got my -14db rca attenuators in. Now I usually play in the 9-10 o'clock region, which is good.

 More elegant would be to convert the linear pots to log pots by adding a resistor. Liuyi explained they are 100kohm. All it takes is a 15kohm resistor placed between out and ground of the pot, see ESP - A Better Volume Control
 I may try this trick later, no time this weekend and have to order them.

 Still no 403B tubes in...


----------



## BigTony

ok - i'll look out for sensibly priced attenuators, £39 for a pair is steep!


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mullet: if I understand correctly you don't hear any hum with the HD650? I have the same headphones but I do get som clearly noticeable hum with my 332s. To me it makes no sense then it would be inherent to the design (proximity of signal to power wires), like Ogyga suggested. Or are there other factors in play that may be exacerbated by this design feature?_

 

I don't hear any low level hum with the HD650 on a 332c. However, with my SE530s I do hear it when there is low volume levels or no audio at all. This even occurs when the volume is completely turned down. I haven't tested this with my Triple.Fis yet. How high is this hum? Is it really noticeable?

 On another note, I don't hear the microphonics coming out of my right channel when I have the tube covers on the tubes. The microphonics sound more like a hiss type sound, where as the hum is more of a buzz.

 What are your source components etc? Could it be something in your signal path?

 ~Mullet


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok - i'll look out for sensibly priced attenuators, £39 for a pair is steep!_

 

So you actually need attenuators for the 332s? I'm at about 9 - 10 o'clock with my 332c. I have an iPhone with SendStation mini USB LOD > Belkin mini to RCA > 332c > HD650s. With my Shure SE530s I can get it to 7 o'clock before its too loud.

 ~Mullet


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you actually need attenuators for the 332s? I'm at about 9 - 10 o'clock with my 332c. I have an iPhone with SendStation mini USB LOD > Belkin mini to RCA > 332c > HD650s. With my Shure SE530s I can get it to 7 o'clock before its too loud.

 ~Mullet_

 

Yeah, the lowest balanced level is much to loud for me, you can hear the music clearly with my hd650s sat next to the amp - 6 feet away from my ears! To compare, on my Jade amp i need to switch to high gain and turn the amp to 3-6pm.. its that loud!


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ How high is this hum? Is it really noticeable?

 ......

 What are your source components etc? Could it be something in your signal path?

 ~Mullet_

 

Yes, it's really noticeable and disturbing in silent passages or when music stops. When I pull the plug from the amp, real silence sets in. If I disconnect it from my source (a valab dac) by pulling the rca plugs out, the hum stays exactly the same. I also tried different power chords and another room (away from PC). No improvement. It has about 50 hours max on it now, so I keep hoping it will reduce further. Also, I could be lucky that the 403B that are on the way don't show the problem.


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the lowest balanced level is much to loud for me, you can hear the music clearly with my hd650s sat next to the amp - 6 feet away from my ears! To compare, on my Jade amp i need to switch to high gain and turn the amp to 3-6pm.. its that loud!_

 

Yeah no doubt. I can hear the music perfectly fine out of the HD650s at 9 o'clock and a few feet away. I can hear it clearly at 6'. So these amps are pretty powerful then.

 Excuse my ignorance... So how do you know when you're at a balanced level? I'm assuming that having balanced levels at a lower volume level is what you're trying to achieve.

 ~Mullet


----------



## Mullet

So I can confirm no buzz or next to none with large cans. IEMs -- slightly audible but only when nothing is pumping out of the amp. I'd say I'm a pretty happy camper and this is with the stock tubes. I'm letting them burn in for maybe 100 hours and then going to move on to bigger and better things.

 My general impressions are that the MS2s work fairly well with this amp. The sound is a little more fuller than my Penguin Caffeine Ultra amp. The highs are more sibilant though. At times when there are a ton of symbols they seem to be a little congested and over saturate the rest of the sound. They still sound good though.

 The HD650s are definitely perfect with this amp. I really can't complain. They seem to have a pretty nice soundstage that is semi-wide. Separation is good too. I'm sure the different tube combos will accentuate the different qualities of these phones.

 I've also tried the amp with both Shure SE530s and Triple.Fis and they both seem to do pretty well with the amp. I've listened the least to these so I can't really comment other than the highs on the SE530s seem to be slightly lifted.

 These are just general impressions being that I'm no expert and don't purport to have golden ears.

 ~Mullet


----------



## ogygia

For the hum.............I think of one way to test it!
 you all can try to switch off the power of 332s and keep the music playing! Since those caps is discharging and the tube is still hot, you all can hear the music for a few sec. But at this moment, the noise of the rippling current from rectifier shouldn't exist, since there is no power supply. You can try to listen whether the hum still come out from the amp at normal volume level and the lowest. Try them both! If no hum I think the hum problem is 80% affected by the stupid design...If the hum is still here, the design is not a problem. 

 Caution: Power switching may produce loud sound, so please take your lovely cans off from your head before doing the test.


----------



## BigTony

Well after a further 20+ hours burn-in i can say the humm has all but gone - i was going to try the 'turn amp off and listen to hum' but found virtually no hum! I found myself listening to tape-hiss on the recording over the amp noise. Good to know - 50-100 hours to burn amp in .
 Just need to fix gain and we're golden.

 Btw - the amp sounds brilliant! will write-up a review tomorrow..... unless the suns out!


----------



## Audict123

BigTony: you're apparently ahead of me with burn-in. After about 60 hours (didn't clock it), I'm excited to find that indeed suddenly there is very little hum left! Burn in really seems to do the trick, I'm not fully there yet though, but even if it stays like this I won't bother too much, because....

 .. the sound gets better and better. Still I prefer a less thick and more tight bass - wonder what the 403B will bring there. It's of course all about synergy: the HD650 are quite bass heavy. Maybe I should get some Ulyanovsk 6S19P-V tubes too; the Svetlana's I use now are reported to be the warmer ones in the 3322 . 

 If the 403B's are better in the highs and mids too, how good does it get? The highs as they are now with the dirt cheap russian EF95 analogues are detailed yet smooth - even in the beginning, there was nothing really annoying about it (unlike the burn of the 3322 in reported by Godkin and others). What I like most is the PRaT and transparancy. Foot tapping all the time. A sound I can listen to for hours. Verrrry happy with this 332s.

 NB: 50 pounds for rca attenuators is indeed way too much. I was lucky and bought mine for 10. But they are quite simple to make I think: you just need some plugs with some space to fit in two high quality resistors per channel. I can measure the values of the resistors if you want. -14 db works fine for me. -20 might be even better.


----------



## deltaspirit

I have less then 10 hours on mine


----------



## BigTony

Ok, I got some attenuators from the bay - so I should get them in a few days and then I'll be able to reset my rig properly.
 Might be an idea to build a cable with a built in attenuator, once I know if its going to work.
 For some odd reason my left-channel started back to humming lastnight...


----------



## Mullet

Hey guys/gals,

 What kind of hours are you typically getting out your tubes, especially the signal tubes, before you have to replace them? I've talked to an old school tube guy and he says some amps can go through tubes pretty easily depending on how efficient the amp is. What's your take on the 332s/c amps and tube longevity?

 ~mullet


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For some odd reason my left-channel started back to humming lastnight..._

 

 Even more odd - I noticed the same, and it's also in the left channel! I wonder: I left the amp on all day yesterday with no headphone connected for burn in. Then when I did put the phone in the hum was almost gone. After 2 hours with the headphone the hum had clearly gone up again. Coincidence? I'll set up an experiment on it this week.


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys/gals,

 What kind of hours are you typically getting out your tubes, especially the signal tubes, before you have to replace them? I've talked to an old school tube guy and he says some amps can go through tubes pretty easily depending on how efficient the amp is. What's your take on the 332s/c amps and tube longevity?

 ~mullet_

 

I guess it depends upon the tube/amp combination, but I've not had to replace tubes due to them reaching the end of their working life - normally I'm switching tube due to rolling in some new combinations. I tend to have my amp on 5-6 hours each day - so thats 1,800 hours per year - tubes can last 3,000-10,000 hours .. I always have backups, just in case.


----------



## Audict123

Left on the 332S without phones connected for the day and indeed - no hum whatsoever when I plug in the phones. Half an hour later with the phones in: the hum is back. My hopes are that this is an intermediate state and that more burn in will get rid of it permanently.


----------



## BigTony

Ah .. goodnews on the 403B's - where did you get them from? I've not seen many around in tne EU for sensible prices.
 I've got recieved some Mullard CV4010 today .. will try them later.


----------



## Mullet

I've seen the WE403Bs on eBay for ≈$50. Also, I have local guy here in NYC that has 'em for the same price. He's trying to get $80 for the Ericsson 403Bs. Deals can be had though. I just won 3 unmatched WE403Bs for .99 + shipping. I've read that you don't need to have your tubes matched with the Darkvoice/La Figaro products. I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I'm giving it a go. 

 Regarding DACs I'm looking at the Gamma 2 (y2) for its price/performance. To have one built is a little more than a Pico DAC, but the quality of the components and the amount of I/O you get surpasses the Pico DAC. I'm also considering the uDAC because it has a lot of bang for the buck. Currently, I'm using a LOD out of my iPhone because it is simply better than going straight out of my MacBook Pro. Am I getting the best quality sound out of the iPhone? I'm sure not. However, the amp still sounds excellent with the stock tubes. I'm probably about 40-50 hrs burn in and things are sounding better than ever. I'll do another post with my comparisons thus far with a variety of headphones... Any thoughts on decent small space DACs that are sub $400?


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah .. goodnews on the 403B's - where did you get them from? I've not seen many around in tne EU for sensible prices.
 I've got recieved some Mullard CV4010 today .. will try them later._

 

I deleted (rewrote into hum update) my post on these 403B's - was on here 5mins max, you were quick to read! Yes, I got two from Ebay but they are not equivalent (one black plate, one silver, and the black plate is very microphonic and ). I just informed the seller that I'm not happy... Don't think this pair will be representative of what 403B can bring.


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I deleted (rewrote into hum update) my post on these 403B's - was on here 5mins max, you were quick to read! Yes, I got two from Ebay but they are not equivalent (one black plate, one silver, and the black plate is very microphonic and ). I just informed the seller that I'm not happy... Don't think this pair will be representative of what 403B can bring._

 

Bummer about the tubes, I've been avoiding e-bay tubes as much as possible, but the place I buy most of my tubes from in the UK doesn't stock the 403B tubes. 

 The hum on my amp is getting worse, and seems to be going back to both channels .. going to leave the amp on as much as possible over the week/weekend and see if this problem dies away. Great sounding amp, but the hum is just too annoying for me to be able to sit back and really enjoy it.


----------



## BigTony

I recieved the -10db Rothwell attenuators this morning - had to pop them in over lunch. Just the ticket - now I can leave my digital output at 100% (bit perfect), which is good.

 They are expensive new (£39) but I got these used at half that price (and they look new - even in the presentation box).


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recieved the -10db Rothwell attenuators this morning_

 

Good! 

 The Ebay guy I bought the 403B's from offered to take them back for a full refund. It pays off to have a tube tester. I sent back 6dj8 tubes for my preamp a month ago because they measured very poorly. Also there, I got a full refund. I bought a russian L3-3 recently - incredible tester. There are some on Ebay, the prices are very sensible if you see what you get for that.


----------



## ogygia

anyone conduct my test?


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone conduct my test?_

 

The hum is very quiet, and as soon as the power is turned off the hum dissappears, and as soon as the power is turned on the hum returns.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The hum is very quiet, and as soon as the power is turned off the hum dissappears, and as soon as the power is turned on the hum returns._

 

Sorry for that....My guess may right, so no matter how you all burn in your amp...hum will be still there. The only way is to recable the signal transfer cable inside the amp.

 My guess about the designer of darkvoice gone might be right as well....


----------



## ogygia

ÐÂÄê£¡ÐÂ»úÆ÷339 - ³É¶¼Ô£ÇÚÒôÊÓÆµ¹¤×÷ÊÒ - Õý¹æ³§¼Ò½»Ò×Çø - µ¨ÒÕÐùÒôÏì²ÄÁÏÍø ÒôÏì|½»Ò×|µç×Ó¹Ü|µ¨»ú|µ¨»úÍøÕ¾|µ¨»úÂÛÌ³|µ¨»ú²ÄÁÏ|Ê ä³öÅ£|±äÑ¹Æ÷|µçÔ´Å£|µç×è|µçÈÝ - Powered by Discuz!

 339...........


----------



## gbacic

They don't use top quality tube sockets or caps in their amps. So if you upgrade those (as I intend to eventually) the hum should disappear or lessen.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They don't use top quality tube sockets or caps in their amps. So if you upgrade those (as I intend to eventually) the hum should disappear or lessen._

 

So...from what you say, many tube amp should have hum....right? they are not using M-cap or Jensen caps and telfon golden plated ofc copper socket......


----------



## Mullet

To wait or not to wait... that is the question...

 I have a box of tubes that I've acquired for my 332c -- RCA JA6AK5W, CV4010, Tung Sol 5654W, Ericsson 403B, WE403B... and both Svet and Uly power tubes.

 I've got maybe ~50 hours burned in on this amp. Should I just say F it and just pop in some of the *better* tubes and call it a day? What would you do? Resist the urge and wait til 100 hrs? or just DO it!


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So...from what you say, many tube amp should have hum....right? they are not using M-cap or Jensen caps and telfon golden plated ofc copper socket......_

 

Well, I meant that they aren't even using very good ones, just decent. I don't expect them to be using the super audiophile sockets/caps. I just mean that if you replaced the sockets with some Woo Audio ones it would probably reduce the hum.

 @mullet:
 I would just put some of the better tubes on, the other components will still burn in on the amp, and you'll get to burn in your better tubes earlier rather than later.


----------



## Mullet

OK... couldn't resist. That didn't take much prodding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm using the Ulys with some Tung Sol 5654s. The highs seem a little more prominent and brighter than the stock tubes. Hrmmm. Sounds good. The mids are nice and forward. The lows... well... seem a little less prominent. This is with Andrew Birds latest album -- Noble Beast. Will try something more bass heavy in a bit.

 One more thing to note... as soon as I popped my HD650s on with the new tubes... BAM! Hum in the right channel with some microphonics as well. Put on the black tube protecter thingies and the microphonics disappeared. Hums still there. With the stock tubes -- I had barely noticeable hum unless I was using IEMs. I'm going to swap the tubes and see if this is a tube burn in thing or a right channel thing.


----------



## Mambosenior

What a shame to hear of all the hum issues. My DV 3322 never developed a hum, no matter which tubes I used. Hope the LaFigaro folks design a fix for this issue soon.


----------



## BigTony

Well after 2 weeks and lots of burn in a few lasting thoughts:

 On the downside:

 Way too much gain, even with -10db attenuators its LOUD ... Going to borrow/buy a sound meter to record the levels, but in comparison with my other amps, min. on the 332S is about 75% max. on my Jade.

 Hum ... this started out quite noisey, and has dropped off quite alot, but its ever present, and if you turn off the power the hum dissapears before the music does - so its looking like is a circuit design and not a tube/burn in issue. The hum isn't noticable when music is playing, and to give a fair comparison - listening to an orchestra you can often hear (with cans) various rustling, coughing, scraping of chairs etc - well the hum level is at that level, you can hear it, but its not in your face. Can I live with it ... well....

 And the upside:

 Sound :- well it just sound gorgeous, really full rich tone with the HD-650's. You can hear that wonderful full base, tight, resonant, full of life; and the mids and highs are clear and crisp. All the microdetails are present, lots of hidden sounds etc just pop out unexpected at you; the soundstage is just that little bit fuller than the Jade for example, there is more room around instruments, everything is just that little bit more in focus. You can follow an instrument easily, it never gets congested. I've switched back and forth with the 332S and the Jade and it just has that little something extra.

 In balance - do the pros outweigh the cons? 

 Very tricky .. The black background of the Jade is great, it allows you to forget about the amp/headphones and just enjoy the music, that little hum on the 332S just stops you short of forgetting the gear.. maybe its because my mind is trying to trick me; is the hum gone? ah no.. there it is!


----------



## xmdkq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well after 2 weeks and lots of burn in a few lasting thoughts:

 On the downside:

 Way too much gain, even with -10db attenuators its LOUD ... Going to borrow/buy a sound meter to record the levels, but in comparison with my other amps, min. on the 332S is about 75% max. on my Jade.

 Hum ... this started out quite noisey, and has dropped off quite alot, but its ever present, and if you turn off the power the hum dissapears before the music does - so its looking like is a circuit design and not a tube/burn in issue. The hum isn't noticable when music is playing, and to give a fair comparison - listening to an orchestra you can often hear (with cans) various rustling, coughing, scraping of chairs etc - well the hum level is at that level, you can hear it, but its not in your face. Can I live with it ... well....

 And the upside:

 Sound :- well it just sound gorgeous, really full rich tone with the HD-650's. You can hear that wonderful full base, tight, resonant, full of life; and the mids and highs are clear and crisp. All the microdetails are present, lots of hidden sounds etc just pop out unexpected at you; the soundstage is just that little bit fuller than the Jade for example, there is more room around instruments, everything is just that little bit more in focus. You can follow an instrument easily, it never gets congested. I've switched back and forth with the 332S and the Jade and it just has that little something extra.

 In balance - do the pros outweigh the cons? 

 Very tricky .. The black background of the Jade is great, it allows you to forget about the amp/headphones and just enjoy the music, that little hum on the 332S just stops you short of forgetting the gear.. maybe its because my mind is trying to trick me; is the hum gone? ah no.. there it is!_

 

6J1 - ³É¶¼Ô£ÇÚÒôÊÓÆµ¹¤×÷ÊÒ - Õý¹æ³§¼Ò½»Ò×Çø - µ¨ÒÕÐùÒôÏì²ÄÁÏÍø ÒôÏì|½»Ò×|µç×Ó¹Ü|µ¨»ú|µ¨»úÍøÕ¾|µ¨»úÂÛÌ³|µ¨»ú²ÄÁÏ|Ê ä³öÅ£|±äÑ¹Æ÷|µçÔ´Å£|µç×è|µçÈÝ - Powered by Discuz!

 Use This Tubes hum is very quiet。


----------



## gbacic

The hum in my old DV332 has almost disappeared. It was pretty noticeable at first and now it is almost not there.


----------



## BigTony

The hum isn't from the tubes, all the tubes i've used in the (which include the ones in your post) hum; the hum is predominatly in the left-handside, no amount of switching tubes around chamged the hum. Some tubes added there own noises, but none removed the hum.


----------



## BigTony

Just a quick point. I used a sound meter to test the levels out of my HD 650's and DT 770's - both came to within 2db. Max was 72db, at my normal listening level with the 332S - which i guess is fairly quiet.


----------



## gbacic

That is reasonably quiet. Where was the knob when you measured 72dB on the 332s?


----------



## Mullet

Hrrrm. I decided to pop in my Mullard 4010s... not an issue with hum. Quiet like the Chinese tubes. The eBay seller I bought the Tung Sols from is kindly sending me a new tube -- hopefully a pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just for craps and giggles I decided to also pop in my RCA tubes. They had a barely noticeable hum when popped in -- nothing like the Tung Sols though. I have several hypothesis here. First, is that that the pins are dirty. They need to be cleaned. Second, that possibly the amp only likes certain tubes. Third, that the tube in my case was defective. I'm going to go with #3. I swapped it back and forth between left and right channels and I the hum followed the swap. I really don't want this to be a tube / amp synergy issue.

 ~Mullet


----------



## Godkin

The 336i and 332 were sensitive when it came to tubes: some would work well, others were a nightmare. I remember with my 332, the SYLVANIA 5654 Greens hummed like hell, as did the VOSHKOD 6J1P-EVs. The MULLARD EF95/M8100/CV4010s were fine, as were the RCAs, TUNG-SOLs, RAYTHEONs and WEs.

 The DV 3322 is most definately an impovement: doesn't matter what you put into it, it remains totally silent.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well after 2 weeks and lots of burn in a few lasting thoughts:

 On the downside:

 Way too much gain, even with -10db attenuators its LOUD ... Going to borrow/buy a sound meter to record the levels, but in comparison with my other amps, min. on the 332S is about 75% max. on my Jade.

 Hum ... this started out quite noisey, and has dropped off quite alot, but its ever present, and if you turn off the power the hum dissapears before the music does - so its looking like is a circuit design and not a tube/burn in issue. The hum isn't noticable when music is playing, and to give a fair comparison - listening to an orchestra you can often hear (with cans) various rustling, coughing, scraping of chairs etc - well the hum level is at that level, you can hear it, but its not in your face. Can I live with it ... well....

 And the upside:

 Sound :- well it just sound gorgeous, really full rich tone with the HD-650's. You can hear that wonderful full base, tight, resonant, full of life; and the mids and highs are clear and crisp. All the microdetails are present, lots of hidden sounds etc just pop out unexpected at you; the soundstage is just that little bit fuller than the Jade for example, there is more room around instruments, everything is just that little bit more in focus. You can follow an instrument easily, it never gets congested. I've switched back and forth with the 332S and the Jade and it just has that little something extra.

 In balance - do the pros outweigh the cons? 

 Very tricky .. The black background of the Jade is great, it allows you to forget about the amp/headphones and just enjoy the music, that little hum on the 332S just stops you short of forgetting the gear.. maybe its because my mind is trying to trick me; is the hum gone? ah no.. there it is!_

 

We are working to change the Potentiometer.Because Chinese New Year ,Express companies do not work. When Chinese New Year is over,I'll give your issued with a new potentiometer.


----------



## BigTony

Doh- i had the -10db atenuators in there.
 Volume pots at 7:30(ish) 72db with the attenuators, 85db without.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We are working to change the Potentiometer.Because Chinese New Year ,Express companies do not work. When Chinese New Year is over,I'll give your issued with a new potentiometer._

 

 It's a good thing you are addressing this Yuking09.


----------



## Audict123

My 332s is still not hum free after about 100 hours of break in. I'm about to try the 'Fitz mod' http://www.head-fi.org/forums/2321506-post11.html that was quite popular on the 336 to tackle hum. It's simply a capacitor that bypasses the cathode resistor. In the 336, some used 100uF, some 220uF (all 50V) and it seemingly worked very well. The question of course is: what value to use? In the 332S, a different tube is used; the cathode resistor is *CORRECTED VALUE (after looking at the right resistor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ->* 1 kohm. Anyone knows the resistor value in the 336? A clear picture that shows the color coding on the resistor should also do to determine that value. Yuking or anyone else: do you know that resistor value? Even better: do you have a suggestion what (cathode resistor bypass) capacitor value to use in the 332S? I guess if that resistor value is the same, I should use the same capacitor value too. In selecting the value, a so-called bypass capacitor nomogram can be used (see picture). If no one knows, I'll start of with the 100 uF value. 

 I had some hum with the stock russian tubes and the 403B's and although perhaps a tube like the M8100 could be hum free I want a universal solution.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Anyone knows the resistor value in the 336? A clear picture that shows the color coding on the resistor should also do to determine that value. Yuking or anyone else: do you know that resistor value? Even better: do you have a suggestion what (cathode resistor bypass) capacitor value to use in the 332S? I guess if that resistor value is the same, I should use the same capacitor value too. In selecting the value, a so-called bypass capacitor nomogram can be used (see picture). If no one knows, I'll start of with the 100 uF value. _

 

*CORRECTED POST; THE CATHODE BYPASS RESISTOR VALUE IN THE 332S IS 1 KOHM* Just found some pics on the bottom of http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/dv-...79/index2.html by Aryntha that show it's also 1K in the 336. 

 That's easy than, no nomogram needed at all. I'll just use one of the two 100uF or 220uF values that people used as bypass caps in the 336.


----------



## deltaspirit

Well, I have a feeling my 332S has bitten the dust. I was watching some youtube when all of a sudden the left channel starts buzzing VERY loudly and then cracks I quickly unplugged my headphones because I thought it was going to blow the driver. I hooked the amp up with a different source and everything is fine for a couple of seconds then wham same crap. Could it be the tubes? I really don't want to send this thing back to china.


----------



## Mullet

What you just had sounds exactly what I had happen to my 332c a few days ago. I decided to take out the stock tubes and put in Ulys and some NOS Tung Sol 6AK5s. As soon as I plugged in the Tung Sols I could hear this super loud buzz out of my right channel. I thought maybe these puppies need burn in. Then BANG... POP! I hear this super loud pop noise and I turned the amp off. Next I swapped the tubes back and forth between left and right channel and the super buzz followed. I popped in some NOS RCA 6AK5Ws and everything has been fine since then. The eBay seller who sold me the matched NOS Tung Sols is sending me a new pair of tubes.

 Hope your outcome is the same as mine.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What you just had sounds exactly what I had happen to my 332c a few days ago. I decided to take out the stock tubes and put in Ulys and some NOS Tung Sol 6AK5s. As soon as I plugged in the Tung Sols I could hear this super loud buzz out of my right channel. I thought maybe these puppies need burn in. Then BANG... POP! I hear this super loud pop noise and I turned the amp off. Next I swapped the tubes back and forth between left and right channel and the super buzz followed. I popped in some NOS RCA 6AK5Ws and everything has been fine since then. The eBay seller who sold me the matched NOS Tung Sols is sending me a new pair of tubes.

 Hope your outcome is the same as mine._

 

Phew, good to know. Guess I'm going to have to get myself some decent tubes. I have not stayed up to date with this thread very much. What are some recommended tubes?


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Phew, good to know. Guess I'm going to have to get myself some decent tubes. I have not stayed up to date with this thread very much. What are some recommended tubes?_

 

Currently I have the Ulyanovs paired up with NOS RCA 6AK5Ws from 1963. No complaints thus far. There's plenty of mid end, the lows are deep and full. The highs are there and not overbearing. This is all with my Alessandro MS2s. Who said you couldn't use low impedance phones with this amp? They sound pretty damn good to me. A few weeks back and I would have told you different when I still had the stock tubes plugged in.

 The highest regarded tubes to get for this amp are *apparently* the Ericsson 403Bs (hard to come by) and the Western Electric 403Bs. Others that are popular are the Mullard CV4010s, RCA 6AK5s, Tung Sol 6AK5s, and the list goes on. Of course, you're going to want to have both the Svetlana and Ulyanov 6S19Ps to switch out.

 I haven't done a lot of tube rolling yet because I'm trying to give the RCA/Uly combo a good try and then I'll move on to Tung Sols and eventually to the Ericssons. I have several different pairs waiting in a box -- waiting for their turn to bask in the light.


----------



## ogygia

Is there anyone can recable the signal input connection of 332s? Trying to make it not crossing over the power wire and stick to the case. I think it is the best solution, since someone proved my power off test already...The noise may come from power.

 Adding capacitor will have unknown effect on sound....Why don't focus on the original power/signal design problem?


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have a feeling my 332S has bitten the dust. I was watching some youtube when all of a sudden the left channel starts buzzing VERY loudly and then cracks I quickly unplugged my headphones because I thought it was going to blow the driver. I hooked the amp up with a different source and everything is fine for a couple of seconds then wham same crap. Could it be the tubes? I really don't want to send this thing back to china._

 

Were these still the stock tubes?


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there anyone can recable the signal input connection of 332s? Trying to make it not crossing over the power wire and stick to the case. I think it is the best solution, since someone proved my power off test already...The noise may come from power.

 Adding capacitor will have unknown effect on sound....Why don't focus on the original power/signal design problem?_

 

I've not opened up the amp, maybe this Sunday. Not sure about recabling. The hum on my amp is only from the LHS, so I'll look at that section. I'll take some picture too while I'm in there.


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Phew, good to know. Guess I'm going to have to get myself some decent tubes. I have not stayed up to date with this thread very much. What are some recommended tubes?_

 

I really like the Mullard 8100 (CV4010) tubes, lots of nice rich tone.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like the Mullard 8100 (CV4010) tubes, lots of nice rich tone._

 

good for Jazz! male voice!


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Were these still the stock tubes?_

 

The front signal tubes are not stock (totally forgot what they are, but they are western) then back tubes are stock. I have a feeling the original back tubes are the culprit.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there anyone can recable the signal input connection of 332s? Trying to make it not crossing over the power wire and stick to the case. I think it is the best solution, since someone proved my power off test already...The noise may come from power.

 Adding capacitor will have unknown effect on sound....Why don't focus on the original power/signal design problem?_

 

Well, the main reason for me is that the bypass caps worked very well for many Darkvoice users before, including some with a very good repution regarding their ability to evaluate sound quality before and after the mod. Second: because the bypass caps are simple to do - much more simple that finding out which wires are the problem. But I may give the recabling of the signal imput wires a shot.


----------



## Audict123

Ogygia: I should have added that I DO appreciate your suggestions. If it indeed proves to be the crossing of the input signal cable over power wires, solving the problem at the source is indeed by far the most elegant solution. It will need quite some extension of the input wire though to route alsong the case. But: the hum may also be picked up at many other places (too). That's why the bypass cap was a favorite solution among 336 users.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ogygia: I should have added that I DO appreciate your suggestions. If it indeed proves to be the crossing of the input signal cable over power wires, solving the problem at the source is indeed by far the most elegant solution. It will need quite some extension of the input wire though to route alsong the case. But: the hum may also be picked up at many other places (too). That's why the bypass cap was a favorite solution among 336 users._

 

recable of this part should improve the sound quailty as well!!!
 as pic shows...red arrow=right, green=left, blue=power with ripple noise @ 100~110hz


----------



## ogygia

Whatever....the design and some important materials used in 3322 is better than 332s. The materials like vishay resisters and mkp capaciters. 332s get better in neutrick phone jac and cmc rac....


----------



## BigTony

Looking at the above you'd expect the hum to be an issue in both channels, whilst its only in one channel (left) on my amp.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking at the above you'd expect the hum to be an issue in both channels, whilst its only in one channel (left) on my amp._

 

they a asymmatric and handcrafted...one more facter....your system is not sensitive enough to listen the hum

 does the noise's frequency like lowest note for viola? did you try my power off test?
 All are just some guess.....


----------



## BigTony

I moved my amp last night, which involved taking out the power lead and plugging it in again.
 Now the hum is in both channels! So I switched power lead, no difference.
 Curious... Anyone else tried a different power lead, or just removing the cable and replacing it.

 Also, can I ask if other owners have the same hum issues, so I can get a handle on whether this is an isolated case or a more general issue.


----------



## Mullet

I'm not having any hum issues with my 332c. I would call a hum issue something that is noticeably audible. If I'm wearing my IEMs I do hear a slight hum. It is really slight though and when nothing is playing at all. Is this an issue? or is it being picky? It doesn't bother me so I'm letting sleeping dogs lie. Hope you find a way to get rid of the hum that doesn't require too much modification, etc. I hate to say it, but I think you should request a new unit.


----------



## Audict123

Ogygia: in my 332s, the hum is almost constant. There is little difference when the volume is totally closed or totally open. I would expect it to be much more volume dependent when the hum is picked up by the cable from the cinch plugs to the volume control board on the front (the wire you indicated in the picture above).
 I verified the frequency of the hum, it is indeed 100hz.

 Addendum: I took out the cinch plugs plus wiring, moving the whole assembly out of the cabinet and away from the power lines. Not the slightest difference, so the hum is not picked up there.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now the hum is in both channels! So I switched power lead, no difference.
 Curious... Anyone else tried a different power lead, or just removing the cable and replacing it.

 Also, can I ask if other owners have the same hum issues, so I can get a handle on whether this is an isolated case or a more general issue._

 

Bigtony: I tried other powerlines too, no difference at all. 
 With my 332s, the hum has been steady on both channels for days now. My hopes are gone it will disappear by itself and I'm really disappointed the Fitz mod has no effect in this amp.


----------



## AntiGeek

What are you going to do about the buzzing problem on the 332s Yuking?


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AntiGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are you going to do about the buzzing problem on the 332s Yuking?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just redesign it....recable it...I noticed the problem once I saw the interior.... I dun think it was designed by anyone who knows HIFI at the beginning......Darkvoice is dead and no longer here with us...Hopes the oringinal designer will be back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the coupling cap installing at a wrong position. let it interferences twice by the power wire after rectifer, that means no matter you turning the vol. the noise is getting into the cans after vol adjustment....This is the reason for arie123 said.....

 and 100 hz, as arie123 said and i predicted....rippling current after rectifer....commen sence for a HIFI DIY-er


----------



## Godkin

I remember you mentioning this problem when you first looked at the interior of the 332S, Ogygia. Certainly, the old 3322 never suffered from this buzzing problem - totally silent from day one. I hope LA FIGARO get this sorted out, otherwise they'll be a lot of pi**ed off owners out there.


----------



## Mullet

Hey guys...

 What volume level would you say this buzz (hum) is at? Is this just a low level hum or a really loud hum that over powers the music? My hum is at a super low level on my 332C. It's nearly inaudible with larger cans and slightly audible only when no music is playing with IEMs.


----------



## BigTony

The hum is audible without having to hunt for it, its quite noticeable during quiet passages in the music as well as between tracks. There seem to be no problems with hum on the 332c.


----------



## Audict123

Yes the hum is very clear with Senns. Like you are sitting to close to a PC. The hum is loudest in the left channel and a bit different in character (not truly constant, but more like a purring sound a cat makes). And if you put in low impedance phones instead, the hum is so loud it really ruins soft pasages in the music. 

 I replaced the wire that connect the ouput cap to the headphone socket board. That wire is parallel to two 130V wires for centimeters, so I decided to reroute that. Alas, that gives no reduction of hum. I'm starting to lose my patience with this problem.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I replaced the wire that connect the ouput cap to the headphone socket board. That wire is parallel to two 130V wires for centimeters, so I decided to reroute that. Alas, that gives no reduction of hum. I'm starting to lose my patience with this problem._

 

If the hum can be heard, no matter how high is the vol level...I suggest to rewire the coupling capacitor output wire as well.

 They are from high power resistors to cap and from cap to headphone out. If you can weld the wire the wire directly to the headphone socket, instead of PCB. I do promise the sound will be better.

 The 4 wires which have to be rewired, was pointed with yellow arrow as pic below.......The problem should be totally solved after this mod.


----------



## Audict123

Thank you very much for the suggestions Ogygia. I did not yet replace the wire between high power resistor and cap, will do that later today. Fingers crossed...
 What puzzles me is the large difference between hum in the left channel (where it is by far the loudest) and right. Most asymmetry in the design is around the sockets, because the sockets are of course not mirror images (whilst the amp as a whole is). So some wires are closer to some pins and each other on the left channel than right... Could it also be because of poor socket quality?. Ho, stop, first try your suggestion regarding the high power resistor to bypass cap wire.


----------



## yuking09

We did some test , because these Soviet Union NOS tubes were produced before 70 years ago, they are difficult to burn-in.Total 27 tubes consecutive 8-day aging, and only 3 tubes qualified,without the hum.So If you want to achieve antihum,that need a longer time. However, there is no any hum when we replacing Chinese 6J1, indicating our headphone amp is no problem. In a few days we'll submit four Chinese 6J1 tubes free of charge to the users whom purchase 332S,and we regret any inconvenience caused to our users.


----------



## Mullet

It appears that Yuking09 is saying the issue is with the Soviet signal tubes and the amount of time it takes to burn them in. I'm assuming arie123 and BigTony are using different tubes at this current time. Can you guys confirm? If they are not using the stock tubes I would say their units are defective. At that point they should be able to swap out their units. The only issue in this is who pays for return shipping.

 Like I said earlier in the thread... I had a problem with a Tung Sol tube that produced this loud buzz and then created this loud pop noise. I think DeltaSpirit had the same issue. I deduced it to the tube. In addition to that, I've also had a degree of low hum with my RCA 6AK5s. I think it was only with IEMs though. I've tried the Valve Electronic CV4010s with no hum and also the WE403Bs with no hum. I think Godkin also mentions this in a post basically saying that some tubes are noisier than others. Could this be the issue?


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the hum can be heard, no matter how high is the vol level...I suggest to rewire the coupling capacitor output wire as well.

 They are from high power resistors to cap and from cap to headphone out. If you can weld the wire the wire directly to the headphone socket, instead of PCB. I do promise the sound will be better.

 The 4 wires which have to be rewired, was pointed with yellow arrow as pic below.......The problem should be totally solved after this mod.




_

 

 I replaced all wires indicated by the yellow arrows in Ogygia's picture of the amp by copper/silver teflon coated flexible wire. Unfortunately: no effect. Moving around the wires at various places does nothing to the hum level. It was worth the try, but it must arise somewhere else.


----------



## BigTony

I will have a test today with my box of tubes. I have swapped them around before and the hum remained, but I'll have a concerted effort to see if any combination will reduce/remove the hum.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It appears that Yuking09 is saying the issue is with the Soviet signal tubes and the amount of time it takes to burn them in. I'm assuming arie123 and BigTony are using different tubes at this current time. Can you guys confirm? If they are not using the stock tubes I would say their units are defective. At that point they should be able to swap out their units. The only issue in this is who pays for return shipping.

 Like I said earlier in the thread... I had a problem with a Tung Sol tube that produced this loud buzz and then created this loud pop noise. I think DeltaSpirit had the same issue. I deduced it to the tube. In addition to that, I've also had a degree of low hum with my RCA 6AK5s. I think it was only with IEMs though. I've tried the Valve Electronic CV4010s with no hum and also the WE403Bs with no hum. I think Godkin also mentions this in a post basically saying that some tubes are noisier than others. Could this be the issue?_

 

Your analysis is right, it's definately not in these particular tubes. I had four different tubes in so far: stock, a long life/rugidized variant of stock, Mullard CV4010 and Ericsson LM 403B. The hum is clearly present on all (with sometimes an added distortion signal thay may be due to the tubes themselves). If this amp is only hum free with the chinese 6J1, I'm sure it will be a commercial failure: amps like these are bought by audiophiles that all sooner or later want to install better and/or NOS tubes. If it doesn't work with that, there is no market for this amp. 

 Yuking: you really will have to come up with a better solution. For starters, identify the true origin of the problem yourself and then contact the present buyers with a real solution. If a simple mod will do it, some (like me) may prefer to do that themselves, if not, you should come up with a trade in or even return option. This is a killer looking amp with (I think) very good commercial potential, but if you don't tackle this problem at the source, it will fail commercially. You will get my praise if you DO solve the problem, so take this chance ......


----------



## yuking09

Basically, all NOS tubes exist cathode-oxidation problem as production age-old, Phenomenon is the hum when they work, because of the different vacuum, this phenomenon has light or heavy. Therefore, burn-in is something we have to do, of course, burn-in time has long or short, precondition tube is normal. So please Plug in your Mullard CV4010 and Ericsson LM 403B etc. respectively for continuous 5~6 hours, then you can compare whether the changes in re-listen to hum.
 Welcome sincerely to continue to discuss the issue of hum.


----------



## BigTony

Dear Yuking,
 I've had a bunch of different NOS tube variants in the amp and all have hummed, I have left them to burn in for days on end. The hum reduced (the expected tube hum) but the amp has never exhibited a quiet background. I have Russian, Chinese, UK, USA tubes and they have all had the same end result. The Chinese tubes I have are new build tubes.

 I would dearly love to have some hum free tubes. Here is a simple but effective test: Test a set of tubes in an amp at your factory, ensure they are hum free. Post those tubes to me and I'll see if I get the same result. One point for clarification; have you run the amps at 230VAC? Is it possible that the PSU differences are causing this problem (Its something I've come across before - USA amps were silent, UK amps hummed, and vice-versa).

 Cheers
 Tony


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would dearly love to have some hum free tubes. Here is a simple but effective test: Test a set of tubes in an amp at your factory, ensure they are hum free. Post those tubes to me and I'll see if I get the same result._

 

 This test is a good idea Tony. But my hopes are not high: together we had close to a dozen tubes in and all hummed. Compare that to the 3322. And I wouldn't like to restrict use of the amp with 6J1's. There must be an underlying problem which brings me to ...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One point for clarification; have you run the amps at 230VAC? Is it possible that the PSU differences are causing this problem (Its something I've come across before - USA amps were silent, UK amps hummed, and vice-versa)_

 

 But the voltage in China is 220, in my country it's 220 too. I'd expect this risk would be bigger for USA amps in this case. Could it be the sockets? Any other ideas anyone...?


----------



## Godkin

I agree - sounds like there is an underlying design flaw with this amp. You should be able to run western tubes - which are constructed to higher standards than the Chinese tubes - without any problems.


----------



## Audict123

Yuking: I appreciate you take part in this discussion - in fact you ARE part of this discussion. 

 I tested all tubes I used with an (impeccable) L3-3 tube tester. None of the tubes I used shows any leakage that could cause the hum and all tubes measure in the new range on both mA ('emission') and mA/V (i.e. 'transconductance', 'mutual conductance', Steilheit' 'Gm'). I have other tubed gear running on NOS tubes dating back to 1959 NOT showing any hum problems. 

 I really feel we (including you, representing the Figaro brand!) should be looking elsewhere to identify the source of the hum. I'm ready and willing to try sensible options, including rerouting of wiring (already did some), exchanging parts, etc. It's a hobby so I don't mind as long as it's within my technical ability. Doing some modifications may actually be fun!, but only if the end result is an amp with negligible hum.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I replaced all wires indicated by the yellow arrows in Ogygia's picture of the amp by copper/silver teflon coated flexible wire. Unfortunately: no effect. Moving around the wires at various places does nothing to the hum level. It was worth the try, but it must arise somewhere else._

 

Can you post more pic inside the amp in the left part of the amp?

 The fact till now is the noise come from power since it is at 100hz. And it come after potentiometer, since the hum doesn't affect by vol control.

 let try 2 more wires since they seems just stick to power....If no effect after this, I have no idea~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 White arrows....they are after potentiometer, but the tube circuit seems after the potentometer as well....so my analysis about the problem on no effect of changing vol was not compeleted. The problem part should consider the whole part after potentimeter. This part is the tubes and cap.


----------



## Audict123

Ogygia: I was wrong to tell you the hum does not change with volume control. There is hum at zero volume, but it increases 2 to 4 fold (on ear) when I put it on full volume. So maybe there is hum introduced before the volume control? It is NOT the wires that connect the cinch plugs to the little print on which the pots are (I even desoldered that cable at the print, no difference in hum)

 >> Edit! The above is not correct after all. The above increase is only present with the DAC connected. Stand alone, the hum is almost constant. 

 I did not yet change the wires you indicated with white arrows in the picture above. Changing these is a lot harder, there is very little space near the socket.


----------



## BigTony

Update:
 I recieved some new tubes for Yuking yesterday, some new Chinese tubes and some NOS Russian tubes.
 I dropped the Chinese tubes in, and out of the box there was a hum present, not very loud, noticeable. After 10 hours this hum has subsided, its not totally silent, but its in the 'niggling' category, i.e. you notice it every now and then. Going to burn them in some more and see what happens. 
 Might also burn the Mullards in some more, seems this amp like tubes 'well done' for best results 

 One thing about the Chinese tubes though, more gain that any other tube I'd used. Minimum db level from the amp into my HD650's is 85db, which is too loud for my sensitive ears  Even with RAC attenuators in there it hurts my ears after an hour or so. The Mullards I'd removed gave a more pleasing 75 db at minimum level (i.e. when the sound is nicely balanced - its about 2-3 mm of movement on the pot.)

 Tony


----------



## deltaspirit

I too got some tubes from yuking yesterday, I set of stock chinese tubes and some western ones. I had the amp going for about a minute and did not notice the problem I had before with the loud cracking in the left channel so it looks like that is solved. I too have some slight hum that is not effected by volume. TBH the hum is very slight and almost impossible to hear with music playing.


----------



## gbacic

The hum will probably die down, mine did and now it's very faint even when there isn't music playing.
 Will replacing the headphone out on my DV332 improve the quality at all? I'd think so, I need to replace it anyways because the right channel sometimes cuts out but it comes back if I jiggle the plug.
 Any suggestions for plugs to use? Can I put a locking Neutrik or would that be too hard (aluminum face plate)?


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I need to replace it anyways because the right channel sometimes cuts out but it comes back if I jiggle the plug._

 

Try spraying switch cleaner (contact cleaner) on the headphone jack, and plugging it in and out of the socket several times. It is probably just a dirty contact in the headphone socket.


----------



## gbacic

Never thought of that. If that is the case that will save me a lot of trouble.
 Thanks!


----------



## gbacic

[sorry for double post]
 I used isopropyl alcohol to clean the headphone out and it worked! That's a load off my chest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks, gordonshowers


----------



## BigTony

Well I've burned in the new tubes for a week, and the hum is still present (plus some other grumbles from the tubes) If anything my NOS Mullards are quieter. So I'm back to square 1, no tube combination resulting in a hum free background.
 Anyone hum free?


----------



## Audict123

I also received two sets of supposedly hum-free tubes from Yuking, but unfortunately that didn't cure the hum in my 332s either. I informed Yuking on this. He expressed he very much regrets this issue and kindly offered to take back the amp and give a full refund. I think I'll take the offer, even though I hate to let it go given the other sound qualities and stunning appearance. I really was ready to put serious effort in to make it hum free, but ran out of tricks.

 Please note: the hum my amp has is really siginificant. In soft music, e.g. with solo vocals, soft guitar solo etc, you can hear the hum. Like you're sitting too close to the fans of a (regular, not silenced) pc. It's not in the nitpicking category, although I realise audiophiles are nitpickers by nature. If I plug in low-impedance phone, the hum is so loud it gets through in any music but really loud music. If any of you has an amp with hum 'you have to look for', stay happy and ignore it.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also received two sets of supposedly hum-free tubes from Yuking, but unfortunately that didn't cure the hum in my 332s either. I informed Yuking on this. He expressed he very much regrets this issue and kindly offered to take back the amp and give a full refund. I think I'll take the offer, even though I hate to let it go given the other sound qualities and stunning appearance. I really was ready to put serious effort in to make it hum free, but ran out of tricks.

 Please note: the hum my amp has is really siginificant. In soft music, e.g. with solo vocals, soft guitar solo etc, you can hear the hum. Like you're sitting too close to the fans of a (regular, not silenced) pc. It's not in the nitpicking category, although I realise audiophiles are nitpickers by nature. If I plug in low-impedance phone, the hum is so loud it gets through in any music but really loud music. If any of you has an amp with hum 'you have to look for', stay happy and ignore it._

 

Yeah, that hum sounds serious. I cannot hear any hum with any sort of music playing. So what amp are getting now?


----------



## laobrasuca

Hi all, I'm willing to buy an amp for my hphone and the 332S seems a nice one. But 3 questions:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We are working to change the Potentiometer.Because Chinese New Year ,Express companies do not work. When Chinese New Year is over,I'll give your issued with a new potentiometer._

 

Any news on it?

 Wouldn't it be a nice thing to build a little/simple internal mechanical thing to control both volume pots buy turning only one of them? Something that could be switched on or off by a mechanical bottom or switch.

 Another question: whats the swing volt of this amp ? x Vrms (y.yy Vp-p)

 thx for your time,

 lao


----------



## gbacic

How noticeable is it if tubes aren't matched? My 6ak5's seem to be pretty unbalanced throughout the frequency spectrum (bass hits lean towards one side a bit, different voices lean towards one side or the other). Maybe it's just me but I don't know.
 I'll experiment with my huge array of CK5654's.


----------



## Mullet

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I feel like I've read that matched signal tubes aren't necessary with these amps. The idea I took away is that you should have your power tubes matched or have the same bias. I have several tubes that aren't matched or even from the same year that seem fine to my ears. But I'd say my ears suck. I can barely tell the difference between the variety of 6AK5 variants out there.


----------



## gbacic

Maybe it is my power tubes. I'll rotate them, too.


----------



## Godkin

The only matched tubes I tried in my 3322 were a pair of WE403Bs. When I tried them against a pair of unmatched 403Bs, the was no aubible difference between the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven't had any matched 6S19Ps in my amp, though they're made to very high tolerances, so they'd be technically similar anyway.


----------



## gbacic

I don't know if anyone has really asked why there are no preamp outs on the new La Figaros, but I think I know why: the preamps kinda sucked in the Darkvoices.
 Is it normal for there to be to be almost nothing under 1000 hz while using the preamp? I want to use it because I can tell it gives me a deeper sound stage but there is no bass no matter what tubes I use.


----------



## deltaspirit

Removed.


----------



## Mullet

I'll take it if you don't want it...


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mullet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll take it if you don't want it..._

 

Lol. Do 332S owners have a grey or black transformer (I think that's what it is, it's the big thing in the middle)


----------



## laobrasuca

Where's yuking09? Any news on the 332S? Besides, the buy link on his website is broken!

 lao


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laobrasuca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where's yuking09? Any news on the 332S? Besides, the buy link on his website is broken!

 lao_

 

I,m here,I,m reviseing 332s.harder and hader~~~


----------



## moodyrn

I'm trying to decide between a 332s and a 3322. I read many reports about hum on the 332s. I wonder if the 3322 have the same issue. If anyone who has listened to both please tell which one you feel is the better amp.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moodyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm trying to decide between a 332s and a 3322. I read many reports about hum on the 332s. I wonder if the 3322 have the same issue. If anyone who has listened to both please tell which one you feel is the better amp._

 

Well, You should probably wait a little. It seems the 332S is being revised.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I,m here,I,m reviseing 332s.harder and hader~~~_

 

Time for an update! A few days ago, I unexepectedly received another 332S from Yuking. Guess what: this one is completely hum free! No matter what tubes I put in. I have no idea why (yet). What is easy to see is that he replaced the potentiometers by better ones. These not only run much smoother, but also are far easier to control over a larger, more practical range. At my normal listening level (late at night), the controls are now on 10 o'clock. Summarizing: Yuking really seems to take all feedback seriously to produce a revised and now fully mature 332s. He solved both the hum problem AND the hard-2-control pots problem. I had my amp running for 3 evenings now and really love the sound. Not only is the background completely black now, the sound also seems more spatial. This improved version is a keeper!


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time for an update! A few days ago, I unexepectedly received another 332S from Yuking. Guess what: this one is completely hum free! No matter what tubes I put in. I have no idea why (yet). What is easy to see is that he replaced the potentiometers by better ones. These not only run much smoother, but also are far easier to control over a larger, more practical range. At my normal listening level (late at night), the controls are now on 10 o'clock. Summarizing: Yuking really seems to take all feedback seriously to produce a revised and now fully mature 332s. He solved both the hum problem AND the hard-2-control pots problem. I had my amp running for 3 evenings now and really love the sound. Not only is the background completely black now, the sound also seems more spatial. This improved version is a keeper!_

 

Yeah, I got a second 322S yesterday too, I removed the post though because I wanted to know what was happening and got a reply from yuking today saying there is a few changes. But I do have hum with this amp just like the first one. I get hum on both when the volume is at max, but it's just a slight hum.

 Do you get hum when you have your 332S on max?


----------



## Audict123

Even on max, there is very very little hum. Not dead silent, but at this volume my ears would bleed with music playing so I think it's totally irrelevant. At normal listening level, the 332S background is completely black to me, meaning it is way below ambient (late-night) noises from appliances (refridgerators, pc's etc) elsewhere in the house. 

 Did you check the hum level with your input source disconnected? Hum can come from anywhere (ground loops, source...). In my system, the noise and hum bottleneck is now clearly not the 332S, but the Valab DAC that is connected to it (and even that level is absolutely not affecting my listening experience). If the hum is still there without a source connected, I'd try some tube rolling+burnin before drawing conclusions. I'm very happy with my revised and silent 332S, hope you will be too!


----------



## moodyrn

This has convinced me to look elsewhere. The ming da I had was completely black. Even when the volume was maxed out. This was with cans over 200ohms. It was an otl amp, and was only recommended with only higher impedance cans. But even with my shures which are 44ohm, the hum was barely noticable. Is the hum present with all cans or is it just present with low impedance cans?


----------



## laobrasuca

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I,m here,I,m reviseing 332s.harder and hader~~~_

 

hey yuking, what do you think about to build a little/simple internal mechanical thing to control both volume pots buy turning only one of them? Something that could be switched on or off by a mechanical bottom or switch. Wouldn't it be a nice thing?

 lao


----------



## Godkin

moodyrn, the 3322 has no hum raleated issues.


----------



## Mullet

I know there are people that are weary of the 332S and it's potential hum problems. Yuking09 has been really good about trying to rectify the situation with a revised version of this model. I'm sure the issue will be worked out.

 On another note, the 332C has been stellar. No hum issues other than tube hum (with specific brands such as LM Ericsson and Tung Sol) that is gone after about 2 to 3 hours of burn in. 

 As as a separate issue, the only thing I can't wrap my head around is tube rolling. I've tried different tubes and I still can't tell the differences. My advice for newbies is to just get two different sets of tubes in addition to the ones that come with the amp. If you can really hear the difference then go for more if that floats your boat. There are tons of posts in this thread that detail the perceived differences in signal tubes and which ones to get. That's my .02¢...


----------



## BigTony

I'd like to quickly add to the above; i recieved a replacement 332S amp - and its absolutely silent, no hum issues at all, and the output volume (which i had complained about) is also now perfect. Unfortunately i left on holiday after recieving the amp -so i'd not had more than a short evening to put it through its paces. When i return home (next wek) i'll post impressions.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to quickly add to the above; i recieved a replacement 332S amp - and its absolutely silent, no hum issues at all, and the output volume (which i had complained about) is also now perfect._

 

Yuking deserves high praise for the customer support they have been showing. All 'guinea pig' test buyers on Head-Fi I know of have been rewarded with a new, revised Figaro 332s that solves all issues they gave feedback on. 

 I had so much fun with the revised 332S this week, the combination with my Senns is simply fantastic. With the HD650 I like the Ericsson 403B most - thanks for the advice Godkin! In the 332S, this analytical tube provides stunning detail and space, while compensating for the somewhat heavy bass-lowmidrange of the HD650. With the 'lighter' HD600, the russian tubes or the CV4010 are favorites (and a lot cheaper!). But I now keep going back to the HD650/Ericsson combination. 

 I highly recommend the Figaro 332S to any potential buyers, just make sure you get a revised one. When in doubt, ask which potentiometers are used. The pots are visible through the cooling slots at the sides. In the revised amp they are square, with a blue middle part. The first generation has round pots in a silver housing.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laobrasuca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey yuking, what do you think about to build a little/simple internal mechanical thing to control both volume pots buy turning only one of them? Something that could be switched on or off by a mechanical bottom or switch. Wouldn't it be a nice thing?

 lao_

 

Hi.332c is specially designed for users who accustomed to a single knob.


----------



## Godkin

Glad to hear the teething problems with the 332S are being resolved. And well done, Yuking09, on the great customer service. Also glad you like the 403Bs, Arie123, stunning tube, my personal favourite, especially with the Svetlana 6S19P-Vs.


----------



## Gitbags

No idea if this has been mentioned yet (I did skim back through the posts and couldn't see anything) but it would seem lucky frog audio has shut up shop, so looks like anyone in the uk who is after either the 332c/332s will have to use boiyer or another supplier.

Lucky Frog Audio.co.uk are UK sellers of headphone amplifiers by Shanling, CityPulse and La Figaro, T-amps by PopPulse & CitySpot, USB SP-II PC-Link II Transport, CityPulse Dacs, Super Pro Dac 707 and NOS 6s19p-v tubes by Svetlana and Ulyanovsk. Also

 hope things are alright for you antigeek.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I don't have much to contribute here, but I think the name Darkvoice is about 100 times better than "La Figaro". Sounds like the new cheap compact car by Chevy


----------



## Mullet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have much to contribute here, but I think the name Darkvoice is about 100 times better than "La Figaro". Sounds like the new cheap compact car by Chevy_

 

LOL. I couldn't agree more. However, the amps are excellent and worth the price paid so I'm willing to overlook a crappy name. You want to talk about crappy names... talk about the iPad. Nuff said.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even on max, there is very very little hum. Not dead silent, but at this volume my ears would bleed with music playing so I think it's totally irrelevant. At normal listening level, the 332S background is completely black to me, meaning it is way below ambient (late-night) noises from appliances (refridgerators, pc's etc) elsewhere in the house. 

 Did you check the hum level with your input source disconnected? Hum can come from anywhere (ground loops, source...). In my system, the noise and hum bottleneck is now clearly not the 332S, but the Valab DAC that is connected to it (and even that level is absolutely not affecting my listening experience). If the hum is still there without a source connected, I'd try some tube rolling+burnin before drawing conclusions. I'm very happy with my revised and silent 332S, hope you will be too!_

 

Sorry for the late reply. I took both the amps and used the same tubes for both and put them head to head with max volume and nothing else connected. Both had slight hum. When I say slight I mean you have to plug in and unplug the headphones to notice a difference and even then you have to double check. So far both amps have been great, but I don't need two so I will probably end up putting the grey transformer one up for sale for a big discount (might as well share these amps with the rest of headfi)


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both had slight hum. When I say slight I mean you have to plug in and unplug the headphones to notice a difference and even then you have to double check._

 

 If I read this, you didn't really have a hum problem with the first one anyway. The hum in my first amp was impossible to miss, surely no double checking needed....


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I read this, you didn't really have a hum problem with the first one anyway. The hum in my first amp was impossible to miss, surely no double checking needed...._

 

I guess so, I'm confident in both these amps. The only issue I have with the new one is the transformer is slight dented. Could this effect the sound?


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess so, I'm confident in both these amps. The only issue I have with the new one is the transformer is slight dented. Could this effect the sound?_

 

No.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have much to contribute here, but I think the name Darkvoice is about 100 times better than "La Figaro". Sounds like the new cheap compact car by Chevy_

 

I agree Darkvoice is a more beautiful name. Then again, the 332S design is more beautiful than that of it's cousin, the Darkvoice 3322. Sticking to car metaphores: the 332S looks are more Lamborghini than Chevy


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree Darkvoice is a more beautiful name. Then again, the 332S design is more beautiful than that of it's cousin, the Darkvoice 3322. Sticking to car metaphores: the 332S looks are more Lamborghini than Chevy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL and the Darkvoice 337 is a Dodge Viper - ugly but powerful!


----------



## Godkin

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## gbacic

Would it be possible to make an adaptor for the 332's drive tubes to use the drive tubes for the 337? would this improve the performance of the amp?


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would it be possible to make an adaptor for the 332's drive tubes to use the drive tubes for the 337? would this improve the performance of the amp?_

 

It's inconvenient for small tube being transfered to bigger tube, and also there is no such adapter currently. But there is adapter from big tube to smaller tube.


----------



## spookygonk

Lovely work (must stop thinking about upgrading my Darkvoice 332, I haven't used it enough yet).


----------



## LaurentZhang

Darkvoice SALE on head-fi:Darkvoice Premier Sponsor Forum - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## gbacic

If I didn't already have a 332 I would probably get a 337 there


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's inconvenient for small tube being transfered to bigger tube, and also there is no such adapter currently. But there is adapter from big tube to smaller tube. 



_

 

Is that the new 337? Because it's stunning!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the new 337? Because it's stunning!_

 

No,it's the 339 i believe.Apparently it's a couple of months away yet.


----------



## spookygonk

That 339 does look meaty. How does it differ from the 337/SE
 Also, has Darkvoice built a balanced amp yet (or is looking into one)?


----------



## Ozer

Hello, I have a La Figaro 332C amp with some Philips ECG driver tubes... To what tubes should I change to if I want the sound to be more punchy and maybe have some more bass ?


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, I have a La Figaro 332C amp with some Philips ECG driver tubes... To what tubes should I change to if I want the sound to be more punchy and maybe have some more bass ?_

 











 add to capacitance. I use EC,I hope your Philips's size is equal.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alvin sawdust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No,it's the 339 i believe.Apparently it's a couple of months away yet._

 

yes, it's Lafigaro 339.Darkvoice is producing DV337.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, it's Lafigaro 339.Darkvoice is producing DV337._

 


 When and how much?


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alvin sawdust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When and how much?_

 

about $520


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_about $520_

 

And when will it be available?


----------



## yuking09

[报价=阿尔文木屑; 6556213]而且会在何时提供？[/报价]

 在5月左右


----------



## Superpredator

The updated Darkvoice look is pretty sexy: Darkvoice Premier Sponsor Forum - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

 The La Figaro name is definitely a turn-off. "Darkvoice" is a much better match.


----------



## gbacic

Who cares about the name of the company? 
 How is La Figaro worse than "Woo Audio" or "Audio GD" or "Singlepower" or "Eddie Current" etc. ?

 I think that if there is a 339 SE coming out, that it should be balanced. I know I would love to go with La Figaro/Darkvoice if I were to go balanced but they don't have a model so I'd be stuck with another company.


----------



## Godkin

I agree: it's about time DV/LA FIGARO turned balanced!


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who cares about the name of the company? 
 How is La Figaro worse than "*Woo Audio*" or "Audio GD" or "*Singlepower*" or "*Eddie Current*" etc. ?_

 

The bolded names are _cool_, like Darkvoice. La Figaro is worse because it's not cool. It might as well be Fiesta, or Clown Pants. I don't think Cayin is very cool--it's just something I have to shamefully live with every day.


----------



## gbacic

I guess it's all a matter of opinion. I think Woo Audio is a pretty silly name.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[报价=阿尔文木屑; 6556213]而且会在何时提供？[/报价]

 在5月左右_

 

same to you pal


----------



## yuking09

The output capacity of 332C is only 40uF,and 65uF for 332S. But 332C remains places for adding capacitor by customer. If the size of capacitor is suitable, the customer can add any capacitors.It's customized in accordance to actual requirements. My 332C is added by 40uF EC capacitor, totally 80uF. After modification, the low frequency effect of 332C is better than 332s.


----------



## yuking09




----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 


 Now that looks stunning.Once again,when will this be available for purchase?


----------



## yuking09

Darkvoice new337,s Original design


----------



## yuking09




----------



## yuking09

The apperance design is mainly adopted black for the previous Darvoice. Because the "dark" in Darkvoice is the same meaning to the black in chinese. 
 Now the description of the model of lafigaro is continued to be 33?. Why is it named lafigaro? We want to use figaro as the product name originally, because i like (The Marriage of Figaro) very much. But Figaro can not be registered, so Figaro is added by the la (from "la Contessa"). la+figaro=lafigaro. (lefigaro is French newspaper can not be used). the appearance desigh of lafigaro is referenced to the remark as (The Marriage of Figaro): Mozart's Marriage of Figaro is a comedy whose dark undertones explore the blurred boundaries between dying feudalism and emerging Enlightenment. For the apprearance of Lafigaro, the enclosure and transformer cover are made of black steel plate. For enhancement, the panel is made of silvery white aluminium alloy. (336 adopts black enclusure+silvery electroplating steel). In the future, the appearance design of lafigaro will keep black and white color for a long term.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Where is the on/off switch/switches and WHEN WILL IT BE AVAILABLE??


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alvin sawdust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and WHEN WILL IT BE AVAILABLE??_

 

A Google translate on his previous reply = "around May".


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Wow! Good job.

 Can't wait for reviews, if it's better than the 337 it'll be something a bit special.


----------



## winzzz

wow...looks great...


----------



## Godkin

Congratulations, LA FIGARO, beautiful amplifier!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gordonshowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Google translate on his previous reply = "around May"._

 

Thanks Gordon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,don't know why he couldn't have told me in English.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alvin sawdust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Gordon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,don't know why he couldn't have told me in English._

 

Probably May produce 339


----------



## alvin sawdust

Thank you


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations, LA FIGARO, beautiful amplifier!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations, LA FIGARO, beautiful amplifier!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agreed, and I like the explanation of the choice of name and the colour / design decision of the silver and black. Very stylish.


----------



## Ozer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The output capacity of 332C is only 40uF,and 65uF for 332S. But 332C remains places for adding capacitor by customer. If the size of capacitor is suitable, the customer can add any capacitors.It's customized in accordance to actual requirements. My 332C is added by 40uF EC capacitor, totally 80uF. After modification, the low frequency effect of 332C is better than 332s.



_

 

Will it improve the sound if I add another capacitor ? 

 Where can I buy those ?? I can't find where to buy stuff like that anywhere..... 

 Is it worth buying and can a person who doesn't know anything about this stuff put it in the amp ? (like me)


----------



## wwmhf

What are the tubes used in the new amp? Can they be easily found from common places such as ebay?


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will it improve the sound if I add another capacitor ? 

 Where can I buy those ?? I can't find where to buy stuff like that anywhere..... 

 Is it worth buying and can a person who doesn't know anything about this stuff put it in the amp ? (like me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Adding a capacitor will improve low frequency. The capacitor used by 332C is American EC(40uF). you can add the same EC (40uF), and the prive is about USD3.00/pc. Also you can use other better capacitors. Please note the added capacitor will be in parallel connection with the previously added capacitor.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wwmhf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_ What are the tubes used in the new amp? Can they be easily found from common places such as ebay?_

 

  The tubes used by 339 are Russia OTK6*4 (2 pcs) and Chinese 6N13 (2 pcs). The added adapter can replace OTK6*1 with EF860,7788 and EF80, the effects of which have been confirmed well by our test. The adpter for 6SN7 was just made out, currently, it's under test between 6SN7 and 339.


----------



## gbacic

Looking great, yuking.

 I have a question: how would I go about replacing the volume pot in a Darkvoice 332? Is it soldered in there or does it just pop out? Looks soldered to me from the picture, I'm using it right now so I can't open it


----------



## Ivanned

Hi, I am going to buy revised version of 332S. Does any body have more experience with this revised unit? Is the hum finally eliminated?


----------



## Audict123

The revised version is great and I fully recommend it! There is no hum with the volume knob at normal to loud listening levels. If you turn the knob fully up, there is some hum but this is fully irrelevant. I'm sure you'll like it!


----------



## yuking09

capacitor,but the pot can be exchanged directly, very simple.


----------



## yuking09




----------



## Mullet

WOW! That crap is the hot sauce!  I'm loving every minute of my 332c. I bet I'd love that even more.


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





mullet said:


> WOW! That crap is the hot sauce!  I'm loving every minute of my 332c. I bet I'd love that even more.


 


 HELLO,Is your 332C increased by capacitor?


----------



## druelle

Yuking09: Do you have any more information about the 339 amp?


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





druelle said:


> Yuking09: Do you have any more information about the 339 amp?


 


 339 is improved on the basis of 337, because there is noise happened when previously-designed 337 driving low impendance headphone, so 339 is developed to solve this problem.


----------



## deltaspirit

Does anyone have any dac recommendations for the 332S and hd650's. I sold my dacmagic so I'm on the lookout for a new dac.


----------



## datatest

I'm totally confused with the hole darkvoice amps. I read a lot of the darkvoice 3322, but this amp seems to be replaced by the 332s.
  But I didn't read that this is a better version?!
  Meanwhile there is the 337 and the 339.
   
  But what ist the best amp for my Sennheiser HD 650?
   
  Thx!


----------



## yuking09

339 is lafigaro,337is darkvoice
  darkvoice's Product is 336se 3322 337 337se
  lafigaro's Product is 336C 332C 332S 339
   
  339's single ended triode,not push/pull, it's single ended cathode output
 no output transformer
 adopt Chinese 6N13P and Russian OTK6m4


----------



## yuking09

Because the user's space is relatively small he has to chose 332C to run his HD650,he asks me to upgrade it, according to user's requirements I make the upgrading scheme.
  1 all electrolytic change to BC.
  2 the output capacitance increases 1 time.
  3 the 6J1 changes to 5725.
  After the upgrading,I use it to push HD600， the LF feels very power,and it dives deeply  and  intermediate frequency feel thick,HF feels sweet,to run W1000 it changes the original style.


----------



## lyramax

Quote: 





yuking09 said:


> ...  339's single ended triode,not push/pull, it's single ended cathode output
> no output transformer
> adopt Chinese 6N13P and Russian OTK6m4


 
  Do these tubes have equivalent versions that are widely available outside of China?


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





lyramax said:


> Do these tubes have equivalent versions that are widely available outside of China?


 


   339 can change tube to:
 6N13P changes to 6080.6AS7G. 5998.
 OTK6米4 changes to 6J8.  6J4.  5693.EBC3.


----------



## deltaspirit

Nice too see everyone liking their 332S's. What would a fair price be for a barely used one?


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





deltaspirit said:


> Nice too see everyone liking their 332S's. What would a fair price be for a barely used one?


 


   339 is $500.


----------



## Mullet

Just out of curiosity, anyone using their La Figaro 332s/c with the 600ohm DT880s? If so, is this a good match? Or would I be better off getting the 250 ohm version?


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





mullet said:


> Just out of curiosity, anyone using their La Figaro 332s/c with the 600ohm DT880s? If so, is this a good match? Or would I be better off getting the 250 ohm version?


 
  332C can drive 600 ohm ，but it's better to run 250 ohm.


----------



## Mullet

Quote: 





yuking09 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yuking,
  
  Is this because the amp was designed around the 300 ohm Sennheiser HD650s?


----------



## Thecoolguy

I'm really confused about this whole Darkvoice/La Figaro thing.  Is it the same company making the amps under different brand names? in that case, is the 332c just an improved version of the DV332?  How does the 332c do with grados? and lastly, what the difference between the 230v and the 110v versions? 
  nevermind. found the answers to my questions


----------



## KuKuBuKu

quick question, Are these amps balanced? I see what appears to be an XLR connector on the front...


----------



## Mullet

Quote: 





mullet said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yuking or anyone else... I understand that it can drive 600ohms, but why is it better to run 250ohm headphones with the 332C? Help me make the best choice regarding picking up the DT880 250 vs 600ohms...


----------



## deltaspirit

Hey guy's so what tubes have people been using with the 332S? I finally got mine hooked up and it seems like all of my supported tubes have a buzzing.


----------



## Dogmatrix

I am running mullard cv850 with no problem previously ran ge five star 6ak5w again no problem I did get a buzz with a 403b but it was only one of the pair so a dud tube rather than a compatibility issue
  It is my understanding that ef95 cv850 6j1 6ak5 403a cv4010 are all designations of the same tube and they should all run in the 332s without a problem


----------



## Mullet

I'm running several sets of tubes -- Western Electric 403Bs, Tung Sol 6AK5s, RCA 5654s, Mullard CV4010s, and LM Ericsson 403Bs. The only tubes that had a buzz were the Tung Sols and Ericssons. With about 10 or so hours the buzz completely went away. This is with a 332C though.

One observaton that I've made with the 332C is that different tubes don't really make much of a difference in sound. I mean there are slight differences, but not significant differences. I recently built a CTH and I'm noticing that tubes really make a difference in that amp compared to the 332C.


----------



## Dogmatrix

I agree entirely tube rolling the 332s makes very little difference I also have a ld mk iii and it is far more sensitive to tube rolling. That would explain the absence of a 332 tube rolling thread. Don't know if you solved your impedance question mullet but I can say I run beyer dt770 600 ohm and senn hd 650 300 ohm both with excellent results


----------



## deltaspirit

Thanks for the replies, going to take a look and see whats on ebay. On another note I have the original 332S that has the lighter colored transformer, what would be a fair asking price for it? (under 15 hours on it)


----------



## Mullet

I have the Senns as well and I find I can't really run them higher than 9 or 10 o'clock before they get too loud. With my BT880 250ohm, I can get the knob to around 12 o'clock and then it's at it optimum volume. Finally, with my AKG K701s the pot goes to about 1 or 2 o'clock before it hits the optimum volume. No doubt I really enjoy the amp. It's a nice piece of gear. Although, after building a CTH as my work desk amp, I'm pretty much going to throw the 332C up on the FS forums. Just gotta build its replacement first. I hate to do it, but I feel like the CTH is more fun for tube rolling and is like a third of the size.


----------



## Dogmatrix

Overpowered would be a fair assessment of the 332 series I prefer too much to not enough however. Attenuators on the input line or impedance adapters on the output can limit the problem but I really don't like adding connections if possible. I tend to leave the volume alone, the dual pots on the s model can be tricky to balance, the sensitivity doesn't help, having found a comfortable level I leave it there.
  On the other note, valuation is tricky on eBay I usually go for the .99 auction and let it run, something with a limited market like the 332s may not auction well so I suppose a 10 to 20% reduction on the new price would be fair


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





deltaspirit said:


> Hey guy's so what tubes have people been using with the 332S? I finally got mine hooked up and it seems like all of my supported tubes have a buzzing.


 

 MANY TUBES HAVE THIS CONDITION, YOU NEED USE THE TUBES FOR A LONG TIME,USUALLY,YOU CAN RESOLVE THIS PROBLEM.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote: 





yuking09 said:


> MANY TUBES HAVE THIS CONDITION, YOU NEED USE THE TUBES FOR A LONG TIME,USUALLY,YOU CAN RESOLVE THIS PROBLEM.


 
  Good point, I guess some burn in is needed.
  
   
  edit: I should be more specific though, the tubes make a harsh buzzing sound almost like static every couple of seconds and it's fairly loud.


----------



## MuH4hA

Sry to dig out this old thread again...

 Has anybody actually compared the 332S and the 3322 directly? Could someone
  pls give a short (or long  ) summary of differences?

 How do either of those compare to a Shiit Valhalla? 
   
  using 250Ω DT880 btw..


----------



## Pingfloid

Hi.
   
  There is a new ebay selling:
 *2011 New La Figaro 332C Head-AMP & tube AMP & PreAMP AM* http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Figaro-332C-Head-AMP-tube-AMP-PreAMP-AM-/110731838049
http://www.yuking09.com/332c.asp
   
  I am wondering what is new in this 2011 version. I am doubting to buy this or the *LD MK IV SE* I have only read good things about the LD so far, but I have not found much information about this "new" 2011 La Figaro 332C. I like the appearence of the conections at the 332C
   
  I will be running HD650 cans. I mostly hear Progressive Rock, Blues and Classical. Any comments will be apreciated.


----------



## Dogmatrix

I have around 1000 hours up on a 332s hd 650 combo, the 332 is solid as a rock and totally dependable. I believe the 332 series were designed using the hd650 as a reference and the synergy is excellent.
   
  As for the "2011 new" tag I think they just mean it is a recent build as opposed to a unit from old warehouse stock as I have not heard of any revisions to the 332 series.
   
  Concerning Little Dot, I had a MkIII and the 332s at the same time and found the 332s to be superior in every way so the MkIII was sold.
  Also I have had quality issues with Little Dot returning faulty amplifiers on two separate occasions so can no longer recommend their products.


----------



## Pingfloid

Thank You for the information Dogmatrix.
   
  I have already reduced the options to two choices only: 332C or 332S... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Someone can be so kind to tell me the measures of the 332s? It will not fit over my nightstand if it is too large. Also, I do not like the dual-volume control.
   
  I am not concerned about paying more for the 332s, but based on what I have read so far, I understand that all the 332c owners are happy with it.


----------



## Dogmatrix

Dimensions for 332s
   
  195mm front to back 220mm inc volume knobs 270mm wide and 155mm height
   
  Dual volume control is unusual but nothing to be concerned about, they are easy to balance both visually and audibly with the benefit of better chanel separation and no low level imbalance.
   
  As far as I know the 332c is virtually identical apart from slightly less capacitor value and the dual volume, so it would be down to which unit fits your space best.


----------



## xmdkq

332S amp is using the Japanese output capacitor, 332C amp is using the EC output capacitor, 332S amp volume control is independent, 332C amp only a volume control, Two models of the amp used the same type of electronic tube.


----------



## Pingfloid

Thank You for the information. I have just ordered the 332C


----------



## deltaspirit

I've got my 332S going for $300 shipped in case anyone was looking for one.


----------



## Pingfloid

I have received today the 332C. Good packaging and very fast shipping.
   
I have a problem and I have already sent a question to the manufacturer, but I am wondering if anyone can give me some advice:
   

  I permanently hear a radio station at the headphones (music and news).
  Change of the volume potentiometer makes no difference. Even with the Volume at 0.
 With no RCA cable connected at the inputs, I hear the radio at low volume (both channels, but louder at the right channel).
  With a RCA cable connected at the input, the sound of the radio is very loud. I have tried different cables of different sizes and qualities. Some of them make it louder than others; a quite long and very cheap cable makes less noise than a short cable of good quality.
  I have tried 2 different headphones: Sennheiser HD650 and MDR7509HD with same result: same radio sound.
  It does make no difference If I connect or disconnect a source to the input (CD player or Cowon J3 player)
  There are no radio stations close to my building.
   
I will appreciate any idea about what else can I try.


----------



## xmdkq

If you can hear the radio sound, it may be the signal line to ground is not good, If you do not connect signal lines should not have a radio voice.


----------



## Pingfloid

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> If you can hear the radio sound, it may be the signal line to ground is not good, If you do not connect signal lines should not have a radio voice.


 


 Do you mean that the female RCA connector may have a a faulty ground connection, inside of of the amplifier?
   
  I have made new test:
   

 No cable connected at the RCA input, volume pot at 20~100%, and there is radio interference. Even with the volume at 0% if I elevate the headphones cable.
 Listening closely, I notice that there is more than one radio station at the same time; at least two. So the problem may not be the proximity of a particular radio station or frequency.
 I have tried another audio devices and amplifiers at the same place, with the same headphones and cables (RME Fireface400, Fractal Audio Axe-FX and a Fender Stratocaster guitar with high gain and distortion) at the same place, and there is no radio interference.
 I have placed ferrite rings at the cables (power supply, signal and headphones) and the radio is cancelled with an specific position of teh cables.
 If I elevate the cables, the volume of the radio is much higher than the level to which I use to listen music. It is ear piercing.


----------



## Pingfloid

[size=medium]I am going to return the amplifier, although I love how it sounds. The size of the capacitor is not an issue for bass response and quality.  It is a perfect match for the HD650[/size]
   
  I have tested the amp at my office and there is no radio interference. Also, there is absolutely no hum or background noise. Perfect silcence at maximum volume.
   
  [size=medium]The manufacturer has been very supporttive and communicative all the time. The use of a translator is not a problem at all. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]I do recommend this amplifier (as far as you don’t live in a radiophonic area) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/size]


----------



## Pingfloid

[size=10pt]I've just found that there is a group of antennas at the corner, about 50 m from here. I guess that there may be some FM repeater, and the Electromagnetic Interference regulations may not be the best in Thailand. I have cancelled the interference with the use of ferrite rings and a specific position of the amplifier and the cables.[/size]


----------



## Saintly

Does anyone know if all La Figaro 332C take both 110V and 220V input or does the buyer have to specify prior to purchase?


----------



## deltaspirit

Pretty sure there are 110v and 220v variants.
   
  edit: I've got my 332S going for $250 shipped if anyone is interested.


----------



## keph

There are 110v and 220v for every DarkVoice or LaFigaro amps, just note them befor buying it.voltage can't be switched it's permanent fixed...


----------



## deltaspirit

I have been using a 332S with a NFB-3 as a source with HD650's and it's been great, pairs much better with this amp then my previous dacmagic. Anybody know what a fair price for a older revison 332S would be? I've had it going for $250 for a bit now, thinking about keeping it for a second setup since I don't have any humming issues.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I am looking at the 332c to be used with Grados.  I have a Valhalla that I really like, and a MAD Ear+ HD, that I really don't like that much.
   
  Anyone use a 332c with Grados?  Any comments positive or negative?


----------



## Mullet

I've always thought that OTL tube amps were designed to work with higher ohm loads. Or that's the impression I got from my reading on these forums. Earlier on in this thread I think the designer or someone speaking on his behalf mentions that some tweaks were made to make the 332C to work better with lower ohm phones. Specifically higher capacitance caps were added. I recently got a pair of Magnum v4s (modeled after Grados) in wooden cups and I fired them up with the 332C. To my tin ears I thought the 332C sounded good. YMMV.
   
  On another note... If this amp or the DV 332 was designed around Sennheiser HD650s... why is it that I can only get the pot up to about 9 or 10 o'clock before volume levels get too loud? Wouldn't it be better if you could the pot up to 12 to 2 o'clock before the volume is too loud? It reminds me of most amps in conjunction with IEMs -- you turn the amp up a hair and it gets loud way to quickly. With other phones I can get up to 10 - 12 o'clock before it's too loud to my ears.


----------



## Kevin Brown

The Valhalla is also an OTL I believe, and I think that one mates quite well with the Grados I've listened to through it.
   
  I know that in theory, OTL's and low impedance 'phones aren't supposed to be a good match, but that hasn't always been my experience.  Something about bass control, slew rate, etc.


----------



## Kevin Brown

^^^
   
  Not slew rate, I don't think, but dampening factor goes along with bass control.


----------



## Mullet

So I guess it has to do with the output impedance of the amp vs. the impedance of the headphones. I know the capacitance was raised on this amp to make it more suitable for low impedance loads. I'm wondering what the output impedance of this amp might be.


----------



## redcat2

Hi,Just in case any one is interested there is a 332S for sale on eBay.
   
  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130711492623?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## redcat2

Hi,All i see this question quite a bit from people looking to purchase what is the difference between a 322c & 322s well i can tell you having had both units, the best way i can think of describing this is this way. The 322c is like listening in a box 5 by 5ft and then the 322s is like listening in a box 9 by 9ft, you can here the same things except in the 322s they are wider in the stage and deeper and you can here more little detail the sizzle which is just missing from the 322c.
  I used the same valve's in both units to do this test & the same CD discs.


----------



## Chodi

Today I received a 332C which I purchased from one of the members here. I bought it because it was available locally thinking that I could use it with some of my lessor headphones but certainly that it would not drive my HE-500's. I was wrong. It not only drives the HE-500's but it does so effortlessly and with such beautiful liquid sounds that I feel I have heard these HP's again for the first time. The 332C has far more than enough gain to drive these HP's and still maintains a tight and detailed bass foundation. The mid's are to die for especially with female vocals (absolutely spooky at times). Highs are pure silk. I know from experience that there can be a synergy between components that just lock onto musicality. Well, the HE-500 with the La Figero 332C is a match made in audio heaven. Just wanted to share this for anyone thinking, like I did, that class A tube gear won't drive the HE-500's. At least this one piece of gear can do it.


----------



## Pingfloid

Quote: 





chodi said:


> Today I received a 332C which I purchased from one of the members here. I bought it because it was available locally thinking that I could use it with some of my lessor headphones but certainly that it would not drive my HE-500's. I was wrong. It not only drives the HE-500's but it does so effortlessly and with such beautiful liquid sounds that I feel I have heard these HP's again for the first time. The 332C has far more than enough gain to drive these HP's and still maintains a tight and detailed bass foundation. The mid's are to die for especially with female vocals (absolutely spooky at times). Highs are pure silk. I know from experience that there can be a synergy between components that just lock onto musicality. Well, the HE-500 with the La Figero 332C is a match made in audio heaven. Just wanted to share this for anyone thinking, like I did, that class A tube gear won't drive the HE-500's. At least this one piece of gear can do it.


 
   
  I am glad that you like it. The 332 can get very hot (I wish I had it when I used to sleep in a cold room in Europe), but it can drive anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Regards from BKK.


----------



## viveksaikia22

Quote: 





chodi said:


> Today I received a 332C which I purchased from one of the members here. I bought it because it was available locally thinking that I could use it with some of my lessor headphones but certainly that it would not drive my HE-500's. I was wrong. It not only drives the HE-500's but it does so effortlessly and with such beautiful liquid sounds that I feel I have heard these HP's again for the first time. The 332C has far more than enough gain to drive these HP's and still maintains a tight and detailed bass foundation. The mid's are to die for especially with female vocals (absolutely spooky at times). Highs are pure silk. I know from experience that there can be a synergy between components that just lock onto musicality. Well, the HE-500 with the La Figero 332C is a match made in audio heaven. Just wanted to share this for anyone thinking, like I did, that class A tube gear won't drive the HE-500's. At least this one piece of gear can do it.


 
  Have you heard the HE-400s with the 332C amp? How does it pairs up? Heard that the 332C can drive high impedance headphones well but couldn't drive the low impedance ones that well.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





viveksaikia22 said:


> Have you heard the HE-400s with the 332C amp? How does it pairs up? Heard that the 332C can drive high impedance headphones well but couldn't drive the low impedance ones that well.


 
   

   Both units the C & S are fine at driving low impedance headphones.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





redcat2 said:


> Both units the C & S are fine at driving low impedance headphones.


 
  +1


----------



## Kajun

So, the high heat is normal for these? Its my first night listening to them(sounds AWESOME btw) OUUUCHHH!! I thought I burnt myself the whole unit is hot(Cept the knobs)..I mean this will be great in the winter and all lol but is the heat ok? should a fan be on it?
   
   
  Oh yeah, someone asked..I plugged my Grado SR125 into the amp and it sounded great.. I couldn't go past halfway as it was very VERY loud.. My DT 880's I have to turn 3/4 to reach the same level...
   
  I think my 332s is overkill for my Grado's but hey I tried them to see and they sounded incredible.
   
  Im using my D1 as the dac.. I have crappy rca plugs...look like 1dollar specials. will change that soon.
   
  Heat thing is concerning but if it doesn't hurt the thing I am cool with it lol


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





kajun said:


> So, the high heat is normal for these? Its my first night listening to them(sounds AWESOME btw) OUUUCHHH!! I thought I burnt myself the whole unit is hot(Cept the knobs)..I mean this will be great in the winter and all lol but is the heat ok? should a fan be on it?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, someone asked..I plugged my Grado SR125 into the amp and it sounded great.. I couldn't go past halfway as it was very VERY loud.. My DT 880's I have to turn 3/4 to reach the same level...
> ...


 
   
  Hi,The heat is normal.


----------



## RAZRr1275

I was wondering how warm/tubey this amp sounds? From what I hear its pretty cold sounding?


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





razrr1275 said:


> I was wondering how warm/tubey this amp sounds? From what I hear its pretty cold sounding?


 

 Hi, i loved the sound of this amp when i had it, it is not cold sounding at all.


----------



## SwanSong

Which amp should I buy to drive my HE-500's to full potential? 332s or 339 or other recommendation not listed??


----------



## Dogmatrix

339 the 332s is awful with the HE500 it butchers the mid-range and turns the bass line to mush
 There are many much better options for HE500 check Emotiva, Violectric, Woo and Schiit
 332s is specialized for high impedance dynamics and 339 requires modification and tube rolling to be compatible with the HE500


----------



## SwanSong

dogmatrix said:


> 339 the 332s is awful with the HE500 it butchers the mid-range and turns the bass line to mush
> There are many much better options for HE500 check Emotiva, Violectric, Woo and Schiit
> 332s is specialized for high impedance dynamics and 339 requires modification and tube rolling to be compatible with the HE500



The 339 with RCA red cap and the other tube recommended by Headfonia's review would it be a good tubish sound amp for the 500's? I'm not looking for a solid state sound more of a hybrid or OTL warmth.


----------



## Dogmatrix

I think you're best bet for info on the 339 would be a PM to Hifimanrookie he seems to be our resident 339/337 expert.
 There is a lot of information in the HE500 thread on various amps that have good synergy with the HE500 a browse would give you a good short list.
 In my own experience I am enjoying the HE500 with the Woo WA7 it is a transformer coupled tube amp .
 Another tube amp I have no personal experience of but is often recommended for the HE500 is the Schiit Lyr which is a tube transistor hybrid.
 I have read many positive reviews of the Little dot mk1+ in combination with the HE500 it is another hybrid type and sells for under $150.
 I would strongly advise you not to get caught up in the power myth with the HE500, it has been my experience that the HE500 is actually quite easy to drive and you can get a classic tube sound from something as humble as a Bravo V2.


----------



## Andre98

Hi to All.
  
 Can you help to choose tubes for La Figaro 332S? Wich ones i can use?


----------



## Dogmatrix

See thread titled "gonna get new tubes for my darkvoice 3322".
 332s uses same tube compliment as 3322 but in reversed position front to back.


----------



## Rayzilla

Has anyone tried the 332S with the HD800?


----------



## xmdkq

HD800 still have to drive a good 339


----------



## gval13

I am currently using 339 with HD800 and I find it satisfactory. A bit of tube rolling is necessary to get the sound signature of preference.


----------



## Dogmatrix

332s is ok with HD800 it has plenty of power and the synergy is good in terms of HD800 treble
 However detail is lacking compared to my other tube amps
 332s is brilliant with HD650 but I don't think it is on the same level as HD800


----------



## xmdkq

HD800 need 339 before they can push well.


----------



## Robgo

I owned a 332 Darkvoice and HD650's a few years ago. I used Ulyanovsk tubes (after a lot of experimenting). I also had a soundcard that allowed changing the opamps (forget what it was called but I also experimented changing multiple opamps) but I was able to make a really enjoyable sound with this setup.
  
 Is the 332 still the best tube amp for the hd650s? I'm missing that sound. I have spent far more on iems and portable dacs and the sound is still not as enjoyable as when I owned a darkvoice 332 and hd650's.


----------



## iwing88

hi all
 does the 332s good pair with beyerdynamic t90?
 thanks


----------



## supersonic395

Which of these tube amps is the best for providing a (very) warm, tubey sound with rich bass for 600ohm headphones?


----------



## redcat2

332S


----------



## qafro

Does 332s sound good with CIEM _Cosmic Ears CE6p_


----------



## Dominic sansregret

I was wondering the same thing, if the 332C and S sounded as ''tubey'' as the DV336SE but with more detail and attack.
Can't seem to find any info anywhere on the web about the ''tube'' sound of these amps.
I have a Bravo V2 and am completely addicted to the hint of tube bass with my HD 650....  I really need a answer on the sound of these amps!!
Just hitching to buy, am split between 336SE, 332C, Mp-301 MK3


----------



## xmdkq

332S has stopped production, 332C has this machine better than 336SE.


----------

